# Official John Tomac Picture Thread



## kokopelli (Feb 24, 2004)

some of the good old times he joined team yeti


----------



## kokopelli (Feb 24, 2004)

some more


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

kokopelli said:


> some more


The good ol Mongoose days. That bottom black and white picture is cool. I recognize Jimmy Donnel, Max Jones, of course Tomac, and the other two guys dont look familiar...

Those bring back some good memories. Is it just me or is racing not the same anymore?? I think its just me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Here are some of the one's I have...


----------



## kokopelli (Feb 24, 2004)

from the times when races were races and not dominated by 110 pound-weighing fitfu**ers


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Here are some of the one's I have...


How steep is that hill??? Imagine pros pushing their bikes up a hill during a race... That looks like something that I would do.

Is that race at Skyline Park in Napa by any chance?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

No, thats a World Cup in Europe somewhere Im pretty sure. I think St. Wendel.........Not sure though. Maybe Houffalize?

I dont think Grundig (see the number plates) was a sponsor when Napa became a world cup. 

Tomac always rode up climbs that most others would walk. He was an amazing rider in every respect. He was also tested at the Olympic training center to have one of the smoothest and most efficient pedal strokes ever tested. Roadie or anybody. I dont think there will ever be anybody able to replace him or do what he did. He did so much for the sport. He was truly a phenomenon. To see him ride on a fast technical section is something that one could not forget.


----------



## kokopelli (Feb 24, 2004)

and thats why i love this picture. It shows what JT was like...and what racing was like in those days.

And yes, the picture is taken during a 'Grundig-Cup' Race in Houffalize, Belgium. I'm not quite sure, but it should be from 92.

tioga even used that picture for advertising the Psycho...although JT used the Farmer Johns in that race:lol:

Koko


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Those two guys on Ritcheys next to him are two of the best XC riders ever as well. Henrik Djernis and Thomas Frischknecht. Hank won the worlds 3 years in a row I think and Frischknecht got lots of silvers and one gold. Well, two golds now. But those two guys were always some of the first to get off and run up a hill as they came from a cyclocross background. Ritchey used to really dominate in the early 90s....Those "P" series bikes won a lot of world cups. Probably more than any other bike.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, thats 92 as he has the world champion colors on. Wow! Farmer Johns in 92! Never thought that happened.

He was a stud. He is a serious legend in my eyes!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

laffeaux said:


> How steep is that hill??? Imagine pros pushing their bikes up a hill during a race... That looks like something that I would do.
> 
> Is that race at Skyline Park in Napa by any chance?


I can say that I have the same pair of shoes he's wearing in that picture...and that I can push hills like that in my middle ring at a full sprint for 4 miles straight. *cough*cough* 

That's why it's one of my fav. pictures. Heros climb hills everyone else has to walk.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The good ol Mongoose days. That bottom black and white picture is cool. I recognize Jimmy Donnel, Max Jones, of course Tomac, and the other two guys dont look familiar...
> 
> Those bring back some good memories. Is it just me or is racing not the same anymore?? I think its just me.


It's not just you, F-b, racing has changed. Even at the "national" level races in the '80s were low key. The factory Trek-WTB team traveled in a '67 GTO convertible, primer grey with WTB stickers on the doors and fork mounts bolted in front of the trunk lid.

Local events today feel more intense and the riders less friendly than the big events did then. Still better than most road races, though.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Fillet-brazed said:


> No, thats a World Cup in Europe somewhere Im pretty sure. I think St. Wendel.........Not sure though. Maybe Houffalize?
> 
> I dont think Grundig (see the number plates) was a sponsor when Napa became a world cup.
> 
> Tomac always rode up climbs that most others would walk. He was an amazing rider in every respect. He was also tested at the Olympic training center to have one of the smoothest and most efficient pedal strokes ever tested. Roadie or anybody. I dont think there will ever be anybody able to replace him or do what he did. He did so much for the sport. He was truly a phenomenon. To see him ride on a fast technical section is something that one could not forget.


We had a NORBA National in Eugene OR in 1986. The course had a 1/4 mile long, steep, straight up the fall line climb. Us locals had cleaned it only twice - ever. Tomac was running a 36 x 28 low gear (no grannie) and rode it clean - in the saddle - 6 straight times - during the race. He was the only pro to do that and that included Tinker, Ned, Max, Mike Kloser, Paul Thomasberg, Joe Murray and a bunch of others.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*More of the Tomes*

Thanks Kokopelli! Great pictures!!!

I've got a couple of interesting Tomac inpired restore projects underway and these pics were really interesting.

Never knew that he rode the drops on the Raleigh. Thought this was limited to his Yeti season, but you learn something new every day.

Here's links to my favorite Tomac picture site currently, though this thread might soon eclipse it . . . .

http://216.239.41.104/search?q=cach...02/asp/mtb.asp+Tomac+Yeti+C-26&hl=en&ie=UTF-8

Here's a tough Tomac question for the the thread . . . can anyone identify the pink sticker on the top tube of his C-26?

How about the sliver sticker just below the top tube on the seat tube?

Been trying to find the answer to both of these questions and identify the stickers . . . can anyone help me?


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Tomac Mongoose pic*

By the way . . . the Tomac picture where he's in the Cowboy hat holding the goose was taken at old Peddler bike shop which I use to wrench at . . .

Here's a shout out to "The Peddler Bike Shop" in Long Branch New Jersey - one of the world's greatest bike shops. http://www.thepeddler.com/

One of the guys in the photo, Wally, now runs another great shop
http://www.bicyclehub.com

One interesting factoid - The Peddler bike shop was hired to provide mountain biking technical expertise and consulting for the first "Mountain Dew" commercials featuring mountainbikes back in the day . . . oldschool "do the dew"!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

The drops lasted only a couple of the early World Cups in 91. For the first Norba race he was in the states and didnt have his drop bar bike as it was in Europe. He didnt want to go through all the hassle of setting one up with drops so he just raced with his flat bar. He thought the flat bars were so much nicer/faster that he never went back.

He did have a much longer and lower drop setup though than a typical WTB style set up. He was trying to imitate his 7-11 Eddy Merckx set up as closely as possible.

Regarding the stickers, the silver one is an Easton E9 sticker. The same sticker is on the Merlin made Raleigh frame....

The pink one doesnt look familiar....


----------



## kokopelli (Feb 24, 2004)

@mtnwing: Can't identify the pink one myself. But he didn't race this sticker on all his C-26. Toughest thing will be getting a C-26, won't it










Koko


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

*A handshake?*

How much was that handshake worth in 1989?


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

kokopelli said:


> @mtnwing: Can't identify the pink one myself. But he didn't race this sticker on all his C-26. Toughest thing will be getting a C-26, won't it
> 
> Koko


Tough agreed . . .. but not impossible . . . stay tuned pictures . . .

Is this one yours?

-MTNWing


----------



## kokopelli (Feb 24, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> Tough agreed . . .. but not impossible . . . stay tuned pictures . . .
> 
> Is this one yours?
> 
> -MTNWing


I'd be a lucky man if that one was mine. No, that's the frame Parker sold on ebay.

Little bit off topic: Wanna see a C-26 puzzle;-)

Koko


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Johnny T*

Heres one that looks to be the Park City National. This ones early 1990 as you'll notice he has not been given his C-26 yet. Hes on a steel FRO here. I wonder where this one is. I would love to have it!

I have some more pics at home I think....


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*1991*

Heres another. This ones from 91. The Norba National Finals in Vermont. Here he is hammering up the climb with Tinker withering in the background. 1991 was Tomac's year. He won the NORBA National Championships, the Grundig World Cup, and of course the World Championships in Italy.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Pulled from another thread.*

This one must be Michigan. 1990, steel FRO. I like this shot.

It looks like he hit the dirt. A rare thing for him.

On a related note, did anybody see that jump Tomac hit in the 2000? X games. It was the final heat race and Tomac was in 2nd or third and hit this jump that launched him 40 feet in the air. Had Steve Peat (or maybe Eric Carter) not been in his way when he landed he would have won that race. It was amazing. He said afterwards he didnt want to use that jump untill the final to keep it a secret. ESPN.com used to have the video on their site but I think its gone now. I dont hear much about it really considering how amazing a move it was. Anyway, just another amazing addition to Tomacs legacy.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

shiggy©®™ said:


> It's not just you, F-b, racing has changed. Even at the "national" level races in the '80s were low key. The factory Trek-WTB team traveled in a '67 GTO convertible, primer grey with WTB stickers on the doors and fork mounts bolted in front of the trunk lid.
> 
> Local events today feel more intense and the riders less friendly than the big events did then. Still better than most road races, though.


Yeah, that part has changed (of course Yeti had that box van that started it all in 89 or so)but if you look at the start lineup from say 1990 and then one now, there are probably more pros now but most of them youve never even heard of. Heck, back then, all the fast experts and juniors were in the magazines and had good sponsors. Look at Jeremy Horgan Korbelski, nobody hardly knows who he is. Hes the best the US has to offer right now. I could list 20 factory guys from back in the day. Now I only know a few. But, like I said, that might just be that my interest is waning due to lack of stars like Tomac, Herbold, Grewal, Overend, etc....

Maybe its a change in sponsorship. THe companies used to really promote their riders. Even Shimano had those ads with quotes from all the top riders, and then GT had those huge ads just for a certain rider etc. The riders seemed more like stars back then. Its kinda dead now in my eyes. Anybody else?


----------



## kokopelli (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's one in his 'swimsuit'

koko


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll try two pics in one post here. Both are 93, the first I dont know where it is, the second is Durango Ironhorse Classic.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Thanks to John and Herbold...*

I think Tension Discs are the coolest thing ever.
I know they don't work well, have lots of flex, and fall out of true or blow up completely if you look at them the wrong way....not to mention (still) expensive and now hard to find.
To own one is not enough. I'd run them all the time if they held up better. I guess it's as strange as riding a 10 year old bike....

Anyone have interesting or heart breaking stories regarding their T-discs?
I guess it's a bit OT...  
I think John should go back to using them! There, better.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Those beautiful Tomac helmets!*

Found this one on the Bell Helmet's website. Apparently they've been sponsoring Tomac since 1986. Funny to see him without a beautifully painted helmet. He almost looks mortal!

Interesting read on Bell's long history with helmets including Evil Knievel among others.
http://www.bellbikehelmets.com/main/about/timeline.html


----------



## kokopelli (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's a really rare one.

The other one should be from around 89.

Koko


----------



## Zeus ! (Mar 3, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Those two guys on Ritcheys next to him are two of the best XC riders ever as well. Henrik Djernis and Thomas Frischknecht. Hank won the worlds 3 years in a row I think and Frischknecht got lots of silvers and one gold. Well, two golds now. But those two guys were always some of the first to get off and run up a hill as they came from a cyclocross background. Ritchey used to really dominate in the early 90s....Those "P" series bikes won a lot of world cups. Probably more than any other bike.


YES! Good old Hank really ruled! 
Imagine winning the worlds 3 times in a row...!? + he got an obscene lot of secondary placings (worlds, EuroChamp'ships and Nationals)
Dont think that anyone will do that again..


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Another old Tomac pic*

This one is from an old SI trading card that recently sold on ebay . . .


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> How steep is that hill??? Imagine pros pushing their bikes up a hill during a race... That looks like something that I would do.
> 
> Is that race at Skyline Park in Napa by any chance?


----------------------

I'm pretty sure that is Hunter Mountain, New York 1992. 
I raced that day and remember that hill very well (raced Junior expert at the time.)

Great pic, it brings back some memories...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Heres a Grundig World Cup shot from 89. Its a titanium Mongoose with that cool Yeti fork.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Heres a Grundig World Cup shot from 89. Its a titanium Mongoose with that cool Yeti fork.


I always wondered why when you're handed a number at a bike race they always say not to deface it. Now that I see what Tomac did to his number plates, it all makes sense.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Number plate oragami*

You've got a point there Laffauex!

If you look back at pictures in this thread he's got a different shape with every plate! It must be an undocumented speed secret!

off to find some sharp scissors . . .

-mtnwing


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Tomac Raleigh titanium bike*

Eric and all,

I was at the Recyclery in San Rafael today, They have a Tomac Ti bike in the front of the shop locked up, 18 1/2 inch, only $499.

Just passing along a lead if someone was interested. Not sure of model, but definely a titanium bike.

JS


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I think the main complaint with number plates is the inability to adjust your brakes or shifting on the fly. Tomac always cut his up. If you look closely at his 1990 World Championship number plate (drop bars and Yeti C-26) you will see he cut it up and then had to put a full size white back ground behind it probably because the promoter made him.....


----------



## DoubleDiamond (Jan 12, 2004)

*Here's a few more*

I took in 1994 at a NORBA national in Spokane, WA


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleDiamond said:


> I took in 1994 at a NORBA national in Spokane, WA


Cool pics DoubleDiamond. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

funny how tioga always made their fork for tomes. But never for any1 else


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Classic shot there. Those forks there are actually just Showa forks. A few companies put their name on that particular fork.........

But yeah, never understood Tiogas marketing plan with those forks.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Tioga forks*



scant said:


> funny how tioga always made their fork for tomes. But never for any1 else


Actually, nearly identical "Showa made" forks were sold to the publicly under the "Trek" name brand (DS2, DDS3, Mogul air/oil). I've been told that Tioga would trick out the air/oil internals (as nearly all pro race teams do with their forks) for Tomac, but the legs and sliders were identical to stock Trek forks I believe, just recolored. I think the crowns may have been different on some, and Tomac actually used a stock Rock Shox Mag 21 fork brace on these forks much of the time.

Tioga did actually sell one "Tioga branded" fork to the public but it was a very low end elastomer model similiar to the Tange "Struts" if you remeber those.

Even though they never publicly sold the highend Tioga forks to the public, I think it was good marketing move, as suspension forks are very noticeable part and it helped associated Tomac's success with the Tioga brand name. With the exception of the frame it's the largest part on a bicycle that you can print your brand name and easily see the brand name in photo's, even when the bike is moving.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*1987*

Here are a couple from 87. This is the Fat Chance/Mongoose frame. Sorry for the poor quality. I just took a couple shots from an old magazine I was looking through. In the second shot you can see Mike Kloser, Rishi Grewal, Tinker, and Ned. They all look so young. Not sure who that is over Klosers shoulder. It looks like Laurence Malone but I dont think he ever rode for Ritchey...... Love those old Oakley factory pilots!


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*The 1988 Eagle-wings!*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Here are a couple from 87. This is the Fat Chance/Mongoose frame. Sorry for the poor quality. I just took a couple shots from an old magazine I was looking through. In the second shot you can see Mike Kloser, Rishi Grewal, Tinker, and Ned. They all look so young. Not sure who that is over Klosers shoulder. It looks like Laurence Malone but I dont think he ever rode for Ritchey...... Love those old Oakley factory pilots!


Cool pics from 1987! Thanks Fillet-Brazed!

Here's Tomac on his Mongoose 1988 signature frame which was made by a small Japanese frame shop according to old articles. He was the first pro to have an MTB signature frame.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> Cool pics from 1987! Thanks Fillet-Brazed!
> 
> Here's Tomac on his Mongoose 1988 signature frame which was made by a small Japanese frame shop according to old articles. He was the first pro to have an MTB signature frame.


Troy Lee eat your heart out on those cool helmet graphics . . .


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> Troy Lee eat your heart out on those cool helmet graphics . . .


Also perhaps the first documented photo evidence of his addiction for trimming up number plates for that ultra-aero speed advantage . . . .


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

here are a few scans from old mba's
deer valley NCS


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Mongoose John Tomac Signature*



mtnwing said:


> Cool pics from 1987! Thanks Fillet-Brazed!
> 
> Here's Tomac on his Mongoose 1988 signature frame which was made by a small Japanese frame shop according to old articles. He was the first pro to have an MTB signature frame.


Here's a old Mongoose an ad from 1988 showing John and his Tomac Signature Frame.

-mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com

PS - Anyone got one of these old Mongoose Tomac Signature's they want to sell me? I'm willing to pay top dollar!

Email: carbonbikes (at) mountainbikes (dot) net if you do!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Cool ad! He looks so young. I guess he was thrashing on the big boys at age 19. Id like to have one of those bikes also. A while ago you mentioned that it was made in Japan?? Is that right? I have a writeup of I think the Tour de Rockies MTB race where Tomac just crushed everybody at 20 years of age and his second year of MTBing. Ned, Rishi, Thomasberg, Murray, everybody. I'll have to post it here sometime.

Regarding the pic of the 91 you asked for a few days ago, the only digital photos I think I have of the 91 are all in this thread. Any shot of him on the Raleigh with the Manitou 1 is 1991. There are no good closeups. My favorite shot is that one at Vermont where hes standing up that climb dropping Tinker! I was also wrong about the clear Tension disc not being used in 91. He did use it but only at the last race of the year at the Worlds in Italy. Theres a shot in this thread.

I do think Ive got some closeups of his 91 bike in an old Winning magazine. I'll try and hunt it down. Anybody remember Winning??


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Tomac ODi ad*

Odi Mountaineer Grips ad. How 'bout that hair do! Shades of Max headroom.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Old Tioga T-bone ad with JT*



mtnwing said:


> Odi Mountaineer Grips ad. How 'bout that hair do! Shades of Max headroom.


Tioga T-Bone ad - I like this one!

-mtnwing


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*Thanks so much to everyone for this post.*



kokopelli said:


> some of the good old times he joined team yeti


I got the mountainbiking bug in 1990 and Johnny T was the man. I still have a huge poster of him railing a corner on a Raleigh, wearing one of those black skin suits. I was stationed in Sicily. Riding, drinking beer and women were my priorities in life. Oh yes....life was good.

Fillet-brazed...it is not just you. When was the last time you saw an ad of some mountainbike product with a Pro rider that everyone easily recognizes? Do not even ask me to name the top 5 riders in this country now and I am directing, next month, one of the local races that is part of the Oklahoma state championship series.

In 1995, I went into a local shop near Keesler AFB in Mississippi. A guy had a Giant that John Tomac had autographed the top tube for him at a race on the east coast somewhere. When he returned to Mississippi, he hung it on the wall at the shop and rode a different bike. Wow, was that cool.

Brian


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Here are some of the one's I have...


That is the '92 Hunter Mtn World Cup. That was just about the most ridable section of that course


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SuspectDevice said:


> That is the '92 Hunter Mtn World Cup. That was just about the most ridable section of that course


Most ridable!?...Perhaps you forgot to ad the '  ' at the end of your post or I didn't pick up on the sarcasim.
If that was the most ridable section....and everyone is walking....tough race.


----------



## SuspectDevice (Apr 12, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Most ridable!?...Perhaps you forgot to ad the '  ' at the end of your post or I didn't pick up on the sarcasim.
> If that was the most ridable section....and everyone is walking....tough race.


No, it really was the most ridable section of that race course. The promoters pretty much just ran the race straight up and down the two main fireroads, and this was a few days after, I think, Hurricane Andrew. From all acccounts I read ( I was 11 at the time and a complete Tomac Freak), Tomac, Don Myrah, and Mike Kluge were the only people who were riding more than 30% of that course. "mudman myrah" won the day with his 'cross technique, and Tomac and Kluge battled it out for 2nd. Tomac being Tomac he pulled away from Kluge on the final decent.

The next day was the USPRO roadrace in philly. Tomac and Roll both enetered as free-agents, back when that was still aloud, Tomac finished in the top 20 somewhere and Bobke got like 35th.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Are you sure thats not Houffalize Belgium? A couple Euros said it was. I never raced at Hunter Mt so I dont know. It looks like a pretty deep Euro field to me.....

How can you say that was the most ridable part of the course if only one guy out of an entire international pro field is riding it?


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> TomacQUOTE]
> 
> one for the money, two for the show, three to get ready no go tomes go!


----------



## WuJJ (Jan 30, 2004)

I love this thread! Anyone have some mid-'90s pics of him when he was riding for Giant?


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

WuJJ said:


> I love this thread! Anyone have some mid-'90s pics of him when he was riding for Giant?


Giant 95 at the worlds I think.

Might also want to checkout these related threads:

Pics of Tomac on the original bike at the 1990 worlds replica:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=23719

Pics of Tomac's 1991 Worlds bike.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.p...ight=Tomac+1991

Pics of CycleShark's 1990 Worlds Yeti C-26 Tomac backup bike can be found at:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.p...ght=Cycle+Shark
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=111165

-mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Here are a couple Ive recently come across. The first is from 87 on his "Mongoose". Notice the Farmer Johns front and rear! The second is his 1990 Yeti FRO before he was given the C-26 for the Worlds in Durango.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

thanks for the great pics. I really wonder where this Drop Bar Yeti is today. This is really one of the most famous race bikes for me, always impressed me after I saw that full page shot of Tomac going down an singletrack in MBA (shown above in another post). The geometry of the Bike is also very interesting, since stock Yetis still had paralell 71° Seat and Head angles till the end of 1991.

P.S. I think Tomac had two of these Drop Bar FROs. I remember a advert or a pic from Yakima where there were two Tomac FROs on the rack, one with the green fork and one with the yellow. 

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

this used mba issue just sold for....$38


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cycleshark said:


> this used mba issue just sold for....$38


I watched that to the bitter end. It was esp. fun for me because I have the same issue!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*The Legend and me*

Can you tell how goofy excited I am?
<img src=https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/233998Me_JT.JPG>
(Sea Otter Classic, Laguna Seca CA, 2001)

This is the guy that inspired my mountain bike "career".

Here's the Yeti I purchased in 1989 -- 'cause I always wanted the best  just like JT

<img src=https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/515/233998ChinaCamp1.jpg>

Now she's serving as a singlespeed ....getting as much saddle time as all my other bikes.
(Yep, that's a Bontrager "composite" fork -- original fork was "misplaced" during a brief period when the bike was in the hands of my step-brother).
I think I love this bike now as much (or more) as I did when she was new.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*Found a few more...*

Found a few more JT pictures, but alas....they are post Tension Disc. c. 1996














































And a link to all the photos in the series...
https://www.bicycle-photos.com/tomac/index.htm


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

*Earliest Tomac Pics Yet...*

Here's a really old picture before anyone knew who he was. The picture doesn't even have a caption! That's a 24" wheeled bike with side-pull brakes--nice helmet graphics, too 










This is a spread of Tomac's '86 race bike (29 lbs.!).


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

*Bigger...*

OK, here's the bigger versions (showing my newbie-ness here!):


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

filegiant said:


>


What bike is he riding here?
The looped stays would indicate Yeti, but the picture seems too old for that.
It's different than the 'Inside the Pros Bikes' pic...

(Welcome to the forum btw!)


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

It looks like a 24" BMX cruiser he's got converted, hence the looped rear triangle. The bike's got BMX rear-entry, horizontal drop-outs so he's added a cheap rear derailleur hanger and taped the shifter housing along the length of the bike. Also, that seatpost has to be "custom" as it's like double the length of a standard 300mm post. The rear tire appears to be a Tioga Comp III. The helmet says "Mongoose", so I'm bet that's what it is.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow! Where did you find that old one? Ive never seen that. Very cool. John rode as a pro BMXer for Mongoose with atleast a few national titles. John always loved the outdoors and Mongoose gave him a mountain bike and the rest was history. He started putting in huge miles and at 19 was stomping on the big boys. That bike is most likely either a Mongoose 24" BMX cruiser or a Mongoose KOS 26" cruiser which coincidentally was a big inspiration for John Parker and the YETI FRO as you can see by the rear triangle.

That must be one of his first few races. Notice the Profile cranks and Suntour XC Pro pedals. Very cool pic. I have seen him pictured with that helmet before but never with that bike! Please post more if you have any!!


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

That was just a random picture in my May/June '86 issue of "Fat-Tire Flyer". I remember spotting it back in '87 and thinking how cool it was!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Uno mas. A pic on the famous Mammoth pumice. Must be 92.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> How steep is that hill??? Imagine pros pushing their bikes up a hill during a race... That looks like something that I would do.
> 
> Is that race at Skyline Park in Napa by any chance?


That shot was taken at the Mt Ste Anne World Cup in Quebec, ~1992. The hill is very steep. I can distinctly remember pushing my bike up that pitch when I raced expert.

I was standing there when the pros raced up the first lap. Tomac was the only guy to ride it, but Frischknecht got rid of him before too long.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*It's been a while...we need a few new pics...*


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice! Its good to see some new ones. Ive never seen those two.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice! Its good to see some new ones. Ive never seen those two.


They're fresh scans. On the second pic, you can see the hours logged on the T-disc!


----------



## DoubleDiamond (Jan 12, 2004)

*What the heck is in his...*

ear?

is that a radio so he can get updates from his pit crew?


----------



## 2ManyPlaces (Nov 4, 2004)

*JT interview.....*

in MBAction (Jan. 1987).. It's a 3-page article.. I'm gonna use a seperate post for each page... Can't think of a more appropriate place than this thread to post this.. JT is Da' Man..


----------



## 2ManyPlaces (Nov 4, 2004)

*page 2 (of 3)......*

and another......


----------



## 2ManyPlaces (Nov 4, 2004)

*page 3 (of 3)......*

My apologizies if these photo's are less than clear.... I'm at my wits' end on how to make them any more clear..


----------



## 2ManyPlaces (Nov 4, 2004)

*JT wearing camo......*

(the Bell helmet) and spanking a suspension dinosaur.......


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Thats Toby. Just kidding. Nice one!


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

All this old stuff 

The Dude just won KAMIKAZE in September 2004 !!!!









Ok photo of 2004 Kamikaze in action 








Crappy photo of 2004 Kamikaze in action


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SKullman said:


> All this old stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SKullman (Oct 4, 2004)

I know there are other threads...but man; you guys were/are talking like the poor guy's dead 

I felt the need to inject a little "In your Face!" Just think, this guy started in the eighties, retired in the ninties, hasn't touched a bike in over a year, and stomps on these pros in 2004. Insane! I met the guy at Cactus Cup many moons ago, He's a legend... 

Shane


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> What bike is he riding here?
> The looped stays would indicate Yeti, but the picture seems too old for that.
> It's different than the 'Inside the Pros Bikes' pic...
> 
> (Welcome to the forum btw!)


I asked Johnny T about this picture, here's what he said:

"That's one of my first mountain bikes that I built up from a 24 bmxer and it's also one of the first X-C races I raced in. That would put it at..I believe the winter of 85-86 and
the race was the Tour of Tampa Land in the SanFernando Valley foothills of
So.Cal.. "

Pretty cool.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

sorry about the poor quality pics, there hanging on my walls, there lots more somewhere, but there you go...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

ER... whoops... sorry about the size there...

and the orientation...
not much thought put in to that post...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mik_git said:


> ER... whoops... sorry about the size there...
> 
> and the orientation...
> not much thought put in to that post...


Cool posters Mik...if you ever want to get rid of them, let me know!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

i got heaps more, will ahve to scan in and post up, sorry but there all mine, muhahaha


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Heres another World Cup shot. Not sure which race but somewhere in Europe. This is the only race he ever did with drop bars on the Raleigh. The race after this one here was in the US and he didnt have time to set up his bike in the states with drop bars so he raced with flat bars. He liked it and never went back.

His bars look a bit flared out. I wonder if hes running some Bridgestone (Nitto) Dirt Drops or perhaps the Specialized version. I dont recall the Yeti drops being flared at all.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

OK, i'll try posting some smalleer stuff...I hope:



























feel free to edit if to big...(as i know you will  )

HO! THERE STILL BIT, AND THATS THE SMALL ONES, I THINK I'LL HAVE TO DO SOME RESIZING... and not use caps lock


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mik_git said:


> OK, i'll try posting some smalleer stuff...I hope:
> 
> feel free to edit if to big...(as i know you will  )
> 
> HO! THERE STILL BIT, AND THATS THE SMALL ONES, I THINK I'LL HAVE TO DO SOME RESIZING... and not use caps lock


Yeah, sorry 'bout that Mik. I had to delete the pictures from your other post because the pictures were killing to load time and the huge size was doing funky things to the board.

This new set of pictures are better! 800-1000 pix. wide and about 150k or less in file size is the best for viewing and page loading.

I'm not sure how many people here still use dial up...but this entire thread must load slow with all of our pictures!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Yeah, sorry 'bout that Mik. I had to delete the pictures from your other post because the pictures were killing to load time and the huge size was doing funky things to the board.
> 
> This new set of pictures are better! 800-1000 pix. wide and about 150k or less in file size is the best for viewing and page loading.
> 
> I'm not sure how many people here still use dial up...but this entire thread must load slow with all of our pictures!


oh its not a problem, i didn't realise they were going to be SO big, they aren't normally, but i got a heap more that are all as big as the first few...

i know what its like to have dial up, just converted from 28 super slow to super fast adsl...OH it amazing to have pages just load rather than take 20 minutes...

anyway if anyone want to lookie at my pick for now, got to www.photobucket.com and look me up...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A nice little spread on 'The Bike'...


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

nice article 

I remeber oh so clearly walking back through the field carpark @ the 93 grundig world cup in plymouth to see about 30people around the back of a minivan. there on a stand was tomacs raleigh being cleaned by Bob. I still have the pics  hahahaha.
What really made me laugh was the spare replica semi visible in a bike bag alongside the minivan!
Bob was being questioned about the disk drive & I remeber him saying he used bathroom sealant to keep the tioga disk drive spoke protector stuck to the actual disk.

cool memories


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice article! Gettin all amped up eh? Is mr Brown showing up today?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2005)

Velonews 1992 05


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice article! Gettin all amped up eh? Is mr Brown showing up today?


Completely amped up! Even brought the camera to work to greet Mrs. Brown actually...


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

*downhill kaprun / austria 1993*

just took this pics from a austrian site....

tschuuss uncle pete


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

here is one from ridemonkey


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bcd said:


> here is one from ridemonkey


That's a cool picture!
I've not seen that before.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

I've got lots of John T video from the NORBA races at Big Bear in the early 90's. Photos of those glory days as well. I think I've got a shot of JT from about 1988, but it's a road race, I guess about the 7-11 era?
Here's a photo of a gift I made for one of my old mountain biking buddies; it's one of John's water bottles he tossed on an uphill climb. It's mounted on a stand with a video CD of the race. If you look close, you can see the bottle still in the cage on the cover photo of the CD.
I'll have to look around for that old Tomac stuff. He was one of my favorite riders. Never seen anyone ride the Big Bear downhill course like Johnny T.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This thread is in need of some new good pictures. It's interesting to see the progression of his bikes.

With Manitou fork.









With Mag20 fork and no anodized blue yet.









Still the Mag20, but the anodized blue stem makes it's way onto the bike.









The bike I'm looking to recreate in it's ano blue glory!









The move from Grafton to Magura brakes.









The experimental frame with the Showa Avitor fork.









Now with Giant, and the last we see of tension disk's....the 32 raidial laced version.









Giant...Judy fork...and no tension disk.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*looks like my Ventana MP*

yea, good freeking bike design. thats why i still love riding mine. uh when i'm not singlespeeding like Mr.T 

so, is he riding the same bike in these pics, minus the flat bar/riser bar switch?

he is the man.



Rumpfy said:


> Found a few more JT pictures, but alas....they are post Tension Disc. c. 1996
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice pics, Rumpfy!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

bcd said:


> here is one from ridemonkey


I've talked to John about this race. He says there were a couple of times during the race where he got the crap scared outta him. This must have been one.

That photo back a-ways of Bicycle Bob working on his bike reminded me of the time I borrowed an easy out from Bob to get a cleat bolt out of Paul Willerton's shoe - only to break the easy out, pissing off Bob and then gettin told by Paul that it's okay because he has a spare pair of shoes.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Paul Willerton, wow, I havent heard that name in a while. Were you wrenching for him? He rode for Keith right?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Paul Willerton, wow, I havent heard that name in a while. Were you wrenching for him? He rode for Keith right?


Ya, I wrenched for him, Greg Marini, Steve Klasna and Tara Llanes in '95 when they rode for us. He rode for Keith the year before.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

whats happened to the paint on the lower leg (dropout section) of the Mag20 fork? the "lawyer lip/ safety dropouts) been sanded off?

are they some kinda adjusters (rebound/ compression?) on the showa fork? pretty strange looking!

nice pics tho eric


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

...& while I remeber.. [email protected] yetifan tells me that the giant alu frames actually made by yeti! Theres a pic on yetifan somewhere


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

scant said:


> whats happened to the paint on the lower leg (dropout section) of the Mag20 fork? the "lawyer lip/ safety dropouts) been sanded off?
> 
> are they some kinda adjusters (rebound/ compression?) on the showa fork? pretty strange looking!
> 
> nice pics tho eric


Those are air volume adjusters. Same as the modern Fox AVA rear shock. Thats a nice feature that was way ahead of its time. Its basically like changing the oil height in your fork. Allows you to adjust how progressive or linear your travel is.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Those are air volume adjusters. Same as the modern Fox AVA rear shock. Thats a nice feature that was way ahead of its time. Its basically like changing the oil height in your fork. Allows you to adjust how progressive or linear your travel is.


You know...I was playing around with that feature on the fork...it works quite well actually!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice pics, Rumpfy!


Thanks! They came from an evening of page flipping though my new stack of Mountain Biking magazines
They really focused on race coverage. It's nice.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

geoff said:


> so, is he riding the same bike in these pics, minus the flat bar/riser bar switch?
> 
> he is the man.


Same frame, but probably two different bikes.

I'm not sure how many bikes he has on hand in the pits at any one time.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

Here's a young Johnny T(in yellow) at the Willows Creek Road Race, East San Diego County, March 20, 1988:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Very cool! Keep em coming!


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Speaking of a young John Tomac, attached pic shows a very young Tomac an on a BMX. Gotta love the woolcap


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

Man, that photo looks like it was stolen from the Tomac family album.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hehe, do you really think his mother knew that on boxing day he got some serious air with the BMX bike he received for christmas? If I were Tomac i would have hidden this pic from my mom 

Greetings,

Michael, sorry for any grammar mistakes in this posting


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I remeber that pic from MBA


----------



## stig (Jan 20, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> How steep is that hill??? Imagine pros pushing their bikes up a hill during a race... That looks like something that I would do.
> 
> Is that race at Skyline Park in Napa by any chance?


Mount Saint Anne in Quebec. That hill was way steep, and Tomac was one of the few pros (or anybody else) to muscle his way up riding instead of hiking. I am pretty sure a couple of broken chains cost him a good result.

And yes, the after race party ROCKED!


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

Michael Staab said:


> Speaking of a young John Tomac, attached pic shows a very young Tomac an on a BMX. Gotta love the woolcap


WOW. that is THE best pic in the thread.

do you have a high rez for a wallpaper?


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

>do you have a high rez for a wallpaper?

Unfortunately not. This was a very small pic in MBA years ago. If I would've scanned it in a bigger size it would look like a Roy Lichtenstein painting 

Greetings,

Michael


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Here's some pictures I took of John at the Big Bear Rockhopper South and on the old Mammoth Kamikazee. When suspension belonged on motorcycles


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2005)

Nice shots. I raced Big Bear in the no suspension days. That's why I always say John T did the Big Bear DH like no other racer. I looked closely at those photos and I see that neither the front or rear wheel of his bike is on the ground. I have videos of Johnny T at Big Bear and when you look at it in slo-mo, he's not riding, he's FLYING!


----------



## amper (Apr 6, 2004)

*My favorite*

Full on power.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=171

a few "amateur" pics of the tomes  if someone else can work out the linky thing & post the pics on here much appreciated ;D


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

That hill is at the Mont Ste Anne World Cup in Quebec. That hill is the steepest I ever road in a ny race course in my entire life....

Kind of reminds me while I stopped XC racing and started full-time trials around 94...

rb



laffeaux said:


> How steep is that hill??? Imagine pros pushing their bikes up a hill during a race... That looks like something that I would do.
> 
> Is that race at Skyline Park in Napa by any chance?


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

Great thread! Brings back so many memories...

JT was such an influence, I ran out and spent $100 on those godawful green/pink Nike hightops -- and they werent even SPD compatible, unless you busted out the power drill..

Still have those shoes to this day, can't bear to part with them, though I havent worn them in years -- still waiting for a "back in the day" themed ride...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

*lets see if this*

under sizes or supersizes...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

ok heres some more...






















































































































now has anyone got any on him on the inten.... er... giant M1? i think i do, but maybe not...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mik_git said:


> under sizes or supersizes...


I'd say it undersized them. 

I'd like to get the full size versions of those Mik...I sent you a PM.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

i really love that pic, tomac, uber raliegh, pooh bars (love my nikes) and about to drop down into a see of spectators. It was stuck on my wall for years. just awesome. don't know where or what its from (anybody), Dh or XC... but those were the days, when people rode DH, AND XC, AND on the asame bike... bit more of that nowdays and maybe we'd be getting some where.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mik_git said:


> i really love that pic, tomac, uber raliegh, pooh bars (love my nikes) and about to drop down into a see of spectators. It was stuck on my wall for years. just awesome. don't know where or what its from (anybody), Dh or XC... but those were the days, when people rode DH, AND XC, AND on the asame bike... bit more of that nowdays and maybe we'd be getting some where.


Pretty sure thats in Vail, Colorado. It was called "Bailey's drop off" or something like that.

Can we get those pics a little bigger!!??  Those are great.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Pretty sure thats in Vail, Colorado. It was called "Bailey's drop off" or something like that.
> 
> Can we get those pics a little bigger!!??  Those are great.


err... ahem... last time they got deleted...hehe i'll post up one to be deleted or ti may well crash the system...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

ah!! the scanner vs the digital camera... workd wonders...


























































































what a nice young man...


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

I didn't see this one posted - carb loading before the ride??


----------



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

scant said:


> https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=171
> 
> a few "amateur" pics of the tomes  if someone else can work out the linky thing & post the pics on here much appreciated ;D


Amateur. Fair comment. The pics are pretty bad but I did take them myself 

Anyhow here's the least bad one of Tomac


----------



## Shredman (Jan 16, 2004)

Always my favorite. I got the haircut and every piece of Tioga gear available, and of course Farmer Johns.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Hey, I took that pic!*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Here are a couple from 87. This is the Fat Chance/Mongoose frame. Sorry for the poor quality. I just took a couple shots from an old magazine I was looking through.


WINNING Magazine, if I'm not mistaken. For sure I took the lower shot, because I found it on this very computer. Probably took the upper as well, but I'll look through my old slides.

You want Tomac pix? Who knew? I have dozens of shots dating back to about 1986, as well as an autographed poster. I'll scan them and get them up soon.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Tomac at NORBA Nationals, Sun Valley 1988*

Heeee-re's Johnny! Winning at the NORBA Nationals in 1988


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Heeee-re's Johnny! Winning at the NORBA Nationals in 1988


Great pictures RepaCK rider! I love that one on top. Those were some of his most exciting years.

Keep em coming!

Dont forget to start a Repack picture thread too!


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Tomac about to pass Rishi*

in midair at the short track at Sea Otter about 10 years ago or so... early to mid 90's. I don't quite remember if Grewal cased it on the landing but it's not looking good in this picture...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*Autographed poster*

Here is a poster autographed by John.

My wife works as a nurse, and hospitals use a disposable acohol wipe called a "Tomac Prep Packet." It's about an inch and half square, probably a little smaller than it shows on your monitor. I had John autograph one.

I've known Johnny since he was a teenager. After publishing the Fat Tire Flyer from 1980 to 1987, I worked for WINNING Magazine covering MTB events. Saw him last at the Interbike show a month ago, working the Kenda booth.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*John Tomac portrait*

Here is a portrait of John in a rare moment of relaxation. Probably taken around 1987.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Saw him last at the Interbike show a month ago, working the Kenda booth.


And work hard he does. I've not seen such a great work ethic in such a high profile athlete. Thanks for the picture posts.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

*You finally got around to giving the credit*



filegiant said:


> That was just a random picture in my May/June '86 issue of "Fat-Tire Flyer". I remember spotting it back in '87 and thinking how cool it was!


Here is the original uncropped photo from my files.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Here is the original uncropped photo from my files.


CK, these pictures (of all the stuff you've posted) are priceless! Thanks for taking the time to share them with us!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Sorta Tomac related...(for the collection)
A long sleeve and a short sleeve version w/ the WCS stripes and all!


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

*More Tomac shots*

As if this thread wasn't long enough...

The first image is my favourite of the three. 1990 at Mt Snow. It was the New England Champs and a NORBA race. Everyone knows Tomac on his drop bar Yeti, and there's Don Myrah on his Campy-equipped Fat Chance, but who is the skinny kid on the Ritchey pulling them all? No one's seen him before. Turns out it's a Swiss guy named Thomas Frischknecht, who happened to finish second in the Durango World Champs.

The second and third are of Tomac riding away from everyone at the 1991 NORBA finals at Mt Snow.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Enjoying all your scans GS, thank you!!!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Here is a portrait of John in a rare moment of relaxation. Probably taken around 1987.


These pics are great! I believe John's wearing a Swatch I had back then, too (still have it). I remember that T-Bone ad from back in the day.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> I didn't see this one posted - carb loading before the ride??


... wow...just realized...must be this very frame today.... john parker told me, only one c-26 with an 1" headset was made...........I'm off to get myself a silver bullet too... 

credits to floibex who took the picture and hp who made my new screen to let me clearly see details!


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

kamikaze......


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> ...
> credits to floibex who took the picture and hp who made my new screen to let me clearly see details!


 ... uncle, err grandpa pete  honour to whom honour is due. in this special case it's due to wooglin, who found some very nice threads at bikemag.com's message board.

soulman aka tom rogers is brilliant story teller 

ciao for niau
ze
flo


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> ... wow...just realized...must be this very frame today.... john parker told me, only one c-26 with an 1" headset was made...........I'm off to get myself a silver bullet too...
> 
> credits to floibex who took the picture and hp who made my new screen to let me clearly see details!


Uncle Petey, there are two 1" C-26s. He had one for DH and one for XC. Zap has the other one presently, Tomac gave it to him as a wedding present.

Youre still sending me yours in trade for that Stumpjumper right?


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Tomac legacy lives . . .*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Uncle Petey, there are two 1" C-26s. He had one for DH and one for XC. Zap has the other one presently, Tomac gave it to him as a wedding present.
> 
> Youre still sending me yours in trade for that Stumpjumper right?


This thread will never be long enough until the fat hums to me or perhaps Eli wins a 2-fitty race over Stewart and someone posts the pics

That 7-11 C-26 shot is spectacularly super cool great!!! Thanks GS - - - your Snow photo's rock as well! Thanks for sharing. Keep 'em coming . . . (and don't forget the HB thread too!)

PS - Tomac Sr won the Kamakaze again this year . . . Jordan-like comeback? maybe wishful thinking . . . but he's "Not Dead Yet 4Sure!!!". Old-School speed still dominates Mammouth - the most ballsy race course ever when it comes to top speeds and danger.

RE: the 1 inch stem - I think this was custom for Tomes because Tioga never made a 1 1/4 Stem and Tomac's sponsorship with Tioga required this stem. To my knowledge most of the other 10-12 C-26's floating around the world are 1 1/4 models. Another difference among the C-26's is that some of the very early one's had cable guides bonded directly to the carbon tubes while other (most likely the later ones) had guides welded to the frame junctions.

-Mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com


----------



## 3 Pin (Dec 25, 2005)

In the first two posts I see pictures of "Bicycle Bob Gregorio" a Durango local who was Tomac's mechanic for years. He is a great guy and still lives in Durango.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

GonaSovereign said:


> As if this thread wasn't long enough...
> 
> The first image is my favourite of the three. 1990 at Mt Snow. It was the New England Champs and a NORBA race. Everyone knows Tomac on his drop bar Yeti, and there's Don Myrah on his Campy-equipped Fat Chance, but who is the skinny kid on the Ritchey pulling them all? No one's seen him before. Turns out it's a Swiss guy named Thomas Frischknecht, who happened to finish second in the Durango World Champs.
> 
> The second and third are of Tomac riding away from everyone at the 1991 NORBA finals at Mt Snow.


Great stuff GonaSovereign. Those guys were probably wondering who this new 19 year old was that had a heavy accent.  Little did they know. Wow, he is still going strong to this day. Thats Gene Oberpriller riding an MB Zip over Tomac's shoulder there too. And a cool shot of Myrah on a Campy Fat with a rad box crown fork.

Tomac absolutely owned that course in Mt Snow in 91. I had already had a great respect for Tomac's riding skills, but seeing him there I was absolutely blown away. That descent on the XC course is a very hard section of trail and Tomac was pure poetry in motion at full speed.

I also fell in love with that 91 Merlin/Raleigh at that race. I musta spent 10-15 minutes staring at that bike at the Raleigh truck. It was so trick. All the prototype XTR M900 stuff. Mmmm. neat bike.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*two more....1987*

1987 Iron Horse at Edgemont Ranch. My first try at posting photos, we'll see what happens....


----------



## scabby22 (May 27, 2005)

Man I miss those lycra covered foam helmets. Super comfy


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

We moved offices last month and I found this poster on one of my bookshelves. I think this hung on my cube wall for several years.

mbb


----------



## Strike the primer (Jan 27, 2006)

This is the best thread ever.

Tomac is the best!

Go Eli Go!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Arran (Jan 27, 2006)

What a legend!

Feathering the rear brake, shifting to the 'big ring', negotiating a turn, rolling a drop... all at the same time! The man's a God!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Some of my pics from why back ended up as broken images...finally updated the photos, now in their full size.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Awesome photos!*

I like the top photo best,with the four riders. I bought Tioga T-Bones and my Mongoose because of Tomac. I also wanted to ride like him.
That was the only time I bought anything endorsed by a professional athlete. 
John Tomac #1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

gravity kid in the 1992 dutch world cup

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15519

... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15519/page/2


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cycleshark said:


> gravity kid in the 1992 dutch world cup
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15519
> 
> ... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/15519/page/2


Ah, the revival of one of my favorite threads.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

i can picture the mud roost coming off his tire as he hopps the water

bars and brakes down this.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Some of my pics from why back ended up as broken images...finally updated the photos, now in their full size.


1991 worlds in italy. 
i have the same number plate from me racing JR there.

been doing some scanning.

i have some tomac stuff coming from rage in the sage.

i know this is a tomac thread but at 1991 worlds he was such a hero to me.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

1991 Rage in the Sage curuit race, Gunisson Colorado

Don Myrah, Daryl Price, Ned and Tomac were attacking each other each lap
on the climb before the downhill section.

the pic below don cut inside tomac and stuffed him into the dirt bank.
all i saw was a cloud of dust where tomac was and don riding out of it.
the dust didn't have time to settle and tomac was sprinting back towards
don and caught him by the end of the downhill. 













































then tomac looked like this the rest of the race.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Awesome shots! Those were the days. Whats up with that funky Bula vest, I wonder. 

Musta been 1990 since he's still on the Yeti. He was so fun to watch.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bcd said:


> 1991 Rage in the Sage curuit race, Gunisson Colorado
> 
> Don Myrah, Daryl Price, Ned and Tomac were attacking each other each lap
> on the climb before the downhill section.
> ...


What a great series of pictures! :thumbsup:

I'd give anything to see that kind of racing again.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Awesome shots! Those were the days. Whats up with that funky Bula vest, I wonder.
> 
> Musta been 1990 since he's still on the Yeti. He was so fun to watch.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


yeah, you are right 1990 was the year.

the bula vest was for the stage race leader if i remember corectlly.

your welcome.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Awesome shots. 

That downhill is still used in that race. In fact, I think they actually do a "downhill" race on it, the times are pretty short. I've ridden in a billion times, the local college team did they're short track on it. Hartman Rocks, its an awesome place to ride.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Awesome shots.
> 
> That downhill is still used in that race. In fact, I think they actually do a "downhill" race on
> it, the times are pretty short. I've ridden in a billion times, the local college team did
> they're short track on it. Hartman Rocks, its an awesome place to ride.


i did the downhill race there a few times. yeah, it started above then came into the 3 drop
offs. it was a fun downhill. that area is a great place for the old rage stage race. 
greg morin was such a classic race promoter.

the year i shot these i went OTB on this very hump. if anyone here has ever ridden Hartman's you know how fast this section is








I knocked myself out for 3 min. i didn't break anything
years later i saw Greg Morin at FTB and he told me that was still one of the biggest crashes he had ever seenand when he got down to me he pulled all 4 of my fingers that were dislocated laying on the back of my had back into sockets. Greg herbold came to
see me in the hospital. i met him a few year earlier at the Chihuahuan desert challenge. but that is another story.


----------



## burschi100 (Jul 9, 2006)

John Tomac in Houffalize (Belgium) World Cup Series 1993 :thumbsup:


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Got it in 88 in Crans Montana








some scans I like


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

ahhh.... so nice...

someone need to put to gether a video of old tomac footage... liek a legends dvd or something...


----------



## RickySilk (Jan 28, 2007)

Just wanted to add my first Tomac experience. It was the 94 national in Helen, GA. There was a long hike-a-bike within the first couple miles. Tomac rode it every lap. I think Travis Brown might have ridden it the first couple laps but eventually he succumbed.

This was my first real bike race and having raced the course the day before I was completely blown away by the power he put into the pedals on that climb.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

surly357 said:


> 1987 Iron Horse at Edgemont Ranch. My first try at posting photos, we'll see what happens....


looks a fat chance to me..


----------



## scooderdude (Sep 27, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Here are a couple Ive recently come across. The first is from 87 on his "Mongoose". Notice the Farmer Johns front and rear! The second is his 1990 Yeti FRO before he was given the C-26 for the Worlds in Durango.


Check out those listed angles ... 72/73 degrees. That ain't a standard 1990 FRO at 71/71 degrees, nor its successor the Pro PRO at 71/72. Custom geometry or misprint?


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's Nike's ad of Johnny T.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Okay, here's more.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Okay, here's more.


opposite tomac attack grips. yeah, i did that.

i had polished my brake levers chrome from riding

with my thumbs on the ALA tomac.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Been meaning to add to this for a while. Here's my signed MBA cover:









And some old ads I found... I'll post up some more when I find 'em.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

noice


----------



## Brutal Cycles (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome thread. It's always seemed strange that a person I don't even know personally could be such a gigantic inspiration. I remember racing to the mailbox after school the days the mba was due to see the only glimpse of him I had a chance to see, laying waste to an entire field of the greatest riders in the world. I'd get all pumped up, imagine I was he, and go out and invariably ride too hard, too fast, and break something. (...and think, I should really replace it with whatever part he's racing...)

I guess I consider Tomac equalled only by Eddy Merckx (with Julie Furtado not far off). There are good racers and great racers, even legends, but John Tomac is mountain bikings very own Alexander The Great. As ferocious, relentless, and victorious on the battlefield as generous and good-natured off it. Any losses are dwarfed by the sheer scale of his accomplishments.

He (& the game of everyone trying to catch him) certainly made mountain bike racing interesting to watch and follow, which is a quality I can't say racing has had since those days.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Found a few more photos. Here they are.

The last photo is obviously Tomac's downhill wheel and giant chainring.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

More cool shots of the legend. Thanks Charlie, keep em comin. Some shots that show his early bikes might be neat if you have any.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Is that last shot his Ti Mongoose?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Is that last shot his Ti Mongoose?


yes, from 89 (the year before Yeti).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

djmuff said:


> Been meaning to add to this for a while. Here's my signed MBA cover:
> 
> View attachment 249281
> 
> ...


those ads are so cool! the sneer, the smirk... cool.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*I need Raleigh Tomac pictures, Thanks*

Hello,
I need some picture about JT Raleigh about '91 and '92 to rebuild my bike.
Thank you in advance
Andrea


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I guess you've already seen this thread? http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=7246&page=1&highlight=tomac


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*raleigh tomac*

oh, yes thanks
But I need some pictures about '91 or '92 race season


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

alasa said:


> oh, yes thanks
> But I need some pictures about '91 or '92 race season


hopefully we can keep all the pictures on the thread Scant posted.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*raleigh JT*

I found this one, from an italian magazine,
about july '91


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> hopefully we can keep all the pictures on the thread Scant posted.


guess not


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Great shot. Never seen that one. He only raced that set up one time; it was his first European World Cup of 1991. That was the bike he built coming off the drop-barred Yeti. He went back to flat bars after that race. Rare shot there. What else have you got?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*FYI Merged Treads*

Thread merge.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

RickySilk said:


> Just wanted to add my first Tomac experience. It was the 94 national in Helen, GA. There was a long hike-a-bike within the first couple miles. Tomac rode it every lap. I think Travis Brown might have ridden it the first couple laps but eventually he succumbed.
> 
> This was my first real bike race and having raced the course the day before I was completely blown away by the power he put into the pedals on that climb.


Was that the year it rained so much at Helen, or was that the following year. For him to have ridden sections that everybody else had to hike is amazing. The course was soup.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Tomac at the 1990 Durango World's. In the bottom pic I nearly got in his way while taking the photo, hehhh!

First try on my new scanner. Let's see how this turns out...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nat said:


> Tomac at the 1990 Durango World's. In the bottom pic I nearly got in his way while taking the photo, hehhh!
> 
> First try on my new scanner. Let's see how this turns out...


Oh dude, we'll need full size versions of those pics!


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> Oh dude, we'll need full size versions of those pics!


Let me dink around with my scanner software until I figure out how.

I have some of Ned, Juli, and Herbold too if anyone would like to see those.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Okay, here we go:

Someone was asking about the little pink sticker on his top tube near the seat tube. For some reason my memory tells me it was an Onza sticker.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nat said:


> Okay, here we go:
> 
> Someone was asking about the little pink sticker on his top tube near the seat tube. For some reason my memory tells me it was an Onza sticker.


Great pics. Any pics of the junior race? I was in there battling.

The pink sticker is a Motocross Action (sister mag to MBA) decal.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Great pics. Any pics of the junior race? I was in there battling.
> 
> The pink sticker is a Motocross Action (sister mag to MBA) decal.


I don't have any pics of the Juniors. Was Jimi Killen in that race? Did you live in CO back then?


----------



## RickySilk (Jan 28, 2007)

IF52 said:


> Was that the year it rained so much at Helen, or was that the following year. For him to have ridden sections that everybody else had to hike is amazing. The course was soup.


I'm talking about 95. If I remember right the year of mud at Helen was 96 and Tinker stomped everyone. The course was also different... the only year I know of that they started it up that big climb was 95.

Back to the 96 mud race. I think I would have been happy to have soup but unfortunately it was the day after the rain and the sun was blazing. The mud turned to peanut butter and there was many places on the course where my wheels wouldn't even move. By the time the pros raced the next day the course was fast and tacky with only a couple mud holes.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*no wonder i couldnt find it*



Rumpfy said:


> Thread merge.


spooky


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

does anyone know tomac's height? i am curious about his bike fit/sizing.. i always wondered if he was riding big bikes and why.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> does anyone know tomac's height? i am curious about his bike fit/sizing.. i always wondered if he was riding big bikes and why.


He's about 5'10" I think.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nat said:


> I don't have any pics of the Juniors. Was Jimi Killen in that race? Did you live in CO back then?


Yes, Jimi won. Unfortunately I wasnt able to do battle with him. I was in 4th for the first hour or so and faded to 7th at the end. I lived in CA then.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> He's about 5'10" I think.


I stood next to him once and he seemed an inch or two shorter than I. I'm 5'10". Could've been the shoes though.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yes, Jimi won. Unfortunately I wasnt able to do battle with him. I was in 4th for the first hour or so and faded to 7th at the end. I lived in CA then.


That's right, Jimi was the first Junior World Champ.

That I was spectating your race means I have seen you racing live before, and you rode within a few feet of me...almost twenty years ago. What a weird thought.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*My Raleigh Tomac*

This is my Raleigh Tomac, 
like the bike who won World Championship in Italy in '91,
Only one difference, clear Tioga disk drive ( coming soon )


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

very nice andrea


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i would love to know the wheelbase from that bike..looks like a double 72 angle: head and seat.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

alasa said:


> This is my Raleigh Tomac,
> like the bike who won World Championship in Italy in '91,
> Only one difference, clear Tioga disk drive ( coming soon )


Glad to see you did the right thing by it.


----------



## alasa (Jan 28, 2004)

*Raleigh JT*

Thank you very much guys!!


----------



## moonter (Oct 14, 2004)

From www.tomac.com I followed a link to http://www.stphoto.com/oldsite/collections/tomac_retro/index.html
It's an amazing and varied collection.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I have already posted most of my Tomac pix here, but since I have gone to the trouble of putting them all on a photo hosting site (along with a lot of my other photos), I'll just post the link.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

From the 1991 Tioga catalog.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Found this in a box of miscellaneous bike stuff. Probably taken around 1986.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

JT autographed this for my 1 year old boy. My son loved to tag along with daddy in the expo/pit area.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

1992 woldcup


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

i read something or was told one time early on that tomac 
was wearing like 3 swatch watches from his sponsorship 
and missed the start of the race. 

anyone ever herd that? too funny.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

bcd said:


> i read something or was told one time early on that tomac
> was wearing like 3 swatch watches from his sponsorship
> and missed the start of the race.
> 
> anyone ever herd that? too funny.


I was the announcer at a MTB race at the Fetzer Winery near Hopland (Mendocino County) in 1989, and John missed the start, although I don't remember whether he was wearing a bunch of watches. I think I wrote about it in a column I had in one of the magazines and mentioned the irony of a guy with a watch sponsorship being late.

The pack takes off, and a minute or two later, John comes flying past the starting line to catch them, which he did with apparently no trouble. I can't recall how he finished.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

*New Tomac Pics*

We haven't had any new Tomes pics in a while.

Found these on Foromtb.
Some cool pics of his Raleigh with drops.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

WOW, killer post. 

some great moments here.


----------



## thinkcooper (Mar 21, 2006)

mtnwing said:


> Tioga T-Bone ad - I like this one!
> 
> -mtnwing


I did that ad for Tioga back in the 90's.


----------



## thinkcooper (Mar 21, 2006)

geoffss said:


> yea, good freeking bike design. thats why i still love riding mine. uh when i'm not singlespeeding like Mr.T
> 
> so, is he riding the same bike in these pics, minus the flat bar/riser bar switch?
> 
> he is the man.


It's this bike. A 1994/95 Giant ATX 990 Team, built by Kastan.

https://thinkcooper.com/Galleries/ATX_990_team_tomac/index.htm


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

awesome pics, Rumpfy!


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

As Rumpfy said, he found those pictures here, at Foromtb (my nick there: Marinito):

http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=189269

plesase, check it out for more

Cheers everyone!!!


----------



## The Royal We (Oct 25, 2007)

I didnt know Dana Carvey raced for Yeti...


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

There sure are a lot of pictures of Tomac with Tinker not far behind or right on his ass.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 8, 2004)

*drop bars*

I started riding in '89 and I have always loved drop bars. I quess JT made'm look cool. I have never owned a drop bar bike, I think that needs to change soon. I still think it looks cool. And I like the way my cross bike feels.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

10th Anniversary Tomac bike. This was inspired by John's 1990 World's bike which was the famous Yeti C-26 with drop bars. Frame is steel and was built by former Yeti builder Chris Herting. Only 10 will be made. A really neat bike - the photos dont do it justice. I think my favorite part is the fork's graphics:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I just found an old photo album! 

Attached is a pic I took of Tomac at Mt Snow in 90, ready to drop in to the slick VT singletrack.

More tomes pics to follow!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

KDXdog said:


> I just found an old photo album!
> 
> Attached is a pic I took of Tomac at Mt Snow in 90, ready to drop in to the slick VT singletrack.
> 
> More tomes pics to follow!


Nice!

Look forward to more of those.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Tomac: 91 Mt Snow. The Nike year!
Lap 1 climb.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Tomac could not care less for dropping top tubes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Tomac: 91 Mt Snow. The Nike year!
> Lap 1 climb.


nice pic. Tomac stomped everybody that day and rode so impressively.

other riders in the pic: Tim Rutherford on the Ritchey, Jim Deaton and Rob Rupe in background, and I think thats the late Charlie Litsky on the far right in the funky Bula shorts.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Whoa... I want one!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

More JT from Mt Snow 91: Always charging downhill! The singletrack is pretty steep, Tomes just flew down much faster than anyone else, if memory serves correct.

In the greasy downhill singletrack section there was this big off camber slippery bolder section, that had a steep slope down and right to left. Far left was the bottom, a narrow track that was chosen most, safe, but a conga line. Middle or top, if you hesitated, or braked on the rocksurface, you went down hard. This is where most locals hung out, to see the pros crash!

JT just FLEW down the middle line so fast, gravity didn't have time to grab him.

Hard to explain, I guess picture a rock skipping across the top of a pond.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> More JT from Mt Snow 91: Always charging downhill! The singletrack is pretty steep, Tomes just flew down much faster than anyone else, if memory serves correct.
> 
> In the greasy downhill singletrack section there was this big off camber slippery bolder section, that had a steep slope down and right to left. Far left was the bottom, a narrow track that was chosen most, safe, but a conga line. Middle or top, if you hesitated, or braked on the rocksurface, you went down hard. This is where most locals hung out, to see the pros crash!
> 
> ...


Im glad you were there to confirm what I witnessed that day. Those greasy, off camber rooty trails really seperated the men from the boys unlike the other more typical trails where Tomac was faster but not way faster. He sure was great fun to watch. Ive said it before, but thats when I realized that he was something special. He carried more than double the speed of anyone it seemed. I guess in the air its not off camber, greasy or slippery.

I recall somewhere in that forest there like in the second pic there were probably 3-4 of us and we were cheering on all the XC guys by the wrong names. LIke for Ned we'd call him Ted and Darryl Price we'd call Carol, etc. It got them to crack up as they'd go by all tired and serious. Maybe you heard us in there.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

> I recall somewhere in that forest there like in the second pic there were probably 3-4 of us and we were cheering on all the XC guys by the wrong names. LIke for Ned we'd call him Ted and Darryl Price we'd call Carol, etc. It got them to crack up as they'd go by all tired and serious. Maybe you heard us in there


It was fun to run around the woods from spot to spot. Wrong names? I think I was doing that too, but not on purpose! :madman:

And in those days, it was a 3 event race, even for us amature: Uphill, Slalom and XC.

And the Canadians who came down were a bunch of fun!

Naked Crit anyone? :thumbsup:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

And yet more JT from Mt Snow, 1992.
1:Before the start.
2: On the climb.
3: If jt is carrying the bike downhill, you know it's a tough spot.
4: After the race.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

94. Mt. Snow start line. The 'Experimental' Raleigh - has to be mentioned in the rarest of the rare.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

*Massive thanks to Wes!*

Thanks Wes (& Jeff!), it wouldnt have happened without your massively appreciated help :thumbsup: 
also thanks to carsten for the usual sound advice :thumbsup:

The frame I never thought I'd own:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

scant said:


> Thanks Wes (& Jeff!), it wouldnt have happened without your massively appreciated help :thumbsup:
> also thanks to carsten for the usual sound advice :thumbsup:
> 
> The frame I never thought I'd own:


That doesnt look anything like John Tomac. (And I thought you already bought one of those?)


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That doesnt look anything like John Tomac. (And I thought you already bought one of those?)


sorry! I thought it was "on topic" after andrea's bike was merged into this thread a few pages back. I can delete if required


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

scant said:


> sorry! I thought it was "on topic" after andrea's bike was merged into this thread a few pages back. I can delete if required


so thats why you asked about decals a while back... 

(I think Rumpfy moved the majority of alasa's thread into another if Im not mistaken, but no biggy.)


----------



## intensemark (Jul 12, 2008)

*some of my images*

collected over the years.

enjoy...


----------



## intensemark (Jul 12, 2008)

*raleigh ti*

c26 and raleigh ti


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

intensemark said:


> c26 and raleigh ti


Nice, thats a cool clip right there.

I'd like to know where/who has that JTR with the f'ing Halson fork on the front. Shame on them!


----------



## intensemark (Jul 12, 2008)

*Jt On Rockshox*

Scotland?? Grundig


----------



## intensemark (Jul 12, 2008)

*Jt*

On Rockshox In Scotland?? Grundig Round.

Plymouth Shot At Water Splash.


----------



## intensemark (Jul 12, 2008)

*Jt At Plymouth*

Taken by me down the long finishing straight with the jumps to the arena.
He was motoring !! LEGEND !!


----------



## intensemark (Jul 12, 2008)

*More Jt*

Cactus Cup
&
On Experimental


----------



## intensemark (Jul 12, 2008)

*Jt Bell Advert*

+ 
Tioga Disc Testing


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

intensemark said:


> +
> Tioga Disc Testing


http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=1260

"YOU WILL SEE IT WAS USED FOR 15 HOURS (THE HOURS ARE WRITTEN ON THE DISC BY MY MECHANIC) I WOULD ONLY RACE ON THESE WHEELS FOR 30-40 HOURS, THEN RETIRE THEM AS THEY WOULD SOMETIMES GRENADE AFTER 50+ HOURS."

grenade!  classic tioga marketing put a positive light on it :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scant said:


> http://www.singletrackworld.com/article.php?sid=1260
> 
> "YOU WILL SEE IT WAS USED FOR 15 HOURS (THE HOURS ARE WRITTEN ON THE DISC BY MY MECHANIC) I WOULD ONLY RACE ON THESE WHEELS FOR 30-40 HOURS, THEN RETIRE THEM AS THEY WOULD SOMETIMES GRENADE AFTER 50+ HOURS."
> 
> grenade!  classic tioga marketing put a positive light on it :thumbsup:


Classic! :lol:

I can't imagine how hard he rode those wheels to have them blow up like that. I got hundreds of hours out of mine...granted they're not race miles and I'm a pu$sy.


----------



## Holeshot (Mar 5, 2007)

So, anybody taken delivery of their Tomac DB-10 yet? Hoping to get mine some time next month ----- got some hardly used Caramel Psycho's and hopefully a Tension Disc for the odd occasion ....


----------



## Bomber70 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello,
does anybody know which model was the Raleigh JT used in downhill back in 1992/1993?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Holeshot said:


> So, anybody taken delivery of their Tomac DB-10 yet? Hoping to get mine some time next month ----- got some hardly used Caramel Psycho's and hopefully a Tension Disc for the odd occasion ....


You must be a shorter individual. I saw your frame on the welding jig.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

was the same as the XC bike wasn't it? back when men were men and rode the same bike for XC and DH, like it should be...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bomber70 said:


> Hello,
> does anybody know which model was the Raleigh JT used in downhill back in 1992/1993?


What Mik said. Pretty sure if was the same frame he used for XC.
Late 93 and into 94 things might have changed.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Classic! :lol:
> 
> I can't imagine how hard he rode those wheels to have them blow up like that. I got hundreds of hours out of mine...granted they're not race miles and I'm a pu$sy.


hmmm. maybe I better add up those numbers on the side of my wheel.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> hmmm. maybe I better add up those numbers on the side of my wheel.


Take it down Mailbox.


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Heres another World Cup shot. Not sure which race but somewhere in Europe. This is the only race he ever did with drop bars on the Raleigh. The race after this one here was in the US and he didnt have time to set up his bike in the states with drop bars so he raced with flat bars. He liked it and never went back.
> 
> His bars look a bit flared out. I wonder if hes running some Bridgestone (Nitto) Dirt Drops or perhaps the Specialized version. I dont recall the Yeti drops being flared at all.


I remember these bars well. Johnny went to the Cenielli factory and had them custom made by the big bos himself. 
TR


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Marzocchi Tech Department said:


> I remember these bars well. Johnny went to the Cenielli factory and had them custom made by the big bos himself.
> TR


yeah, I have a couple pair of them actually now and got a set for Joel (from a friend now in Germany) for the new Tomac C-26 throwback bike.

Rumpfy just put a set on his new Goat road bike as well if you saw that thread.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Marzocchi Tech Department said:


> I remember these bars well. Johnny went to the Cenielli factory and had them custom made by the big bos himself.
> TR


And they're wide as all get out.


----------



## Marzocchi Tech Department (Mar 31, 2008)

Here are two photos I have of Johnny back in the day.....


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's a video of Julie Furtado and John Tomac at the 1990 Worlds






Michael


----------



## kool maudit (Nov 27, 2007)

KDXdog said:


> It was fun to run around the woods from spot to spot. Wrong names? I think I was doing that too, but not on purpose! :madman:
> 
> And in those days, it was a 3 event race, even for us amature: Uphill, Slalom and XC.
> 
> ...


i remember that - my buddy (at the time) kaz won it (or one of them) in 93.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

nice video, Staabi. Tomac flatted which is why he dropped back so far.


----------



## kramer (Jan 29, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> And yet more JT from Mt Snow, 1992.
> 
> 3: If jt is carrying the bike downhill, you know it's a tough spot.
> .


Didn't Tomac nail a fan while cruising the singletrack and wound up snapping off one of his brake bosses?


----------



## Bomber70 (Jul 23, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> What Mik said. Pretty sure if was the same frame he used for XC.
> Late 93 and into 94 things might have changed.


Right, could you let me know for sure? 
You see, I found only a couple pictures of the man bulletting downhill with what looks like the same frame as the one he used for XC, and then a picture (but only one )of him on a full-suspended Raleigh; which model was it? And when He raced it?

Again many thanks for your answer.


----------



## ghashmi (Sep 25, 2005)

mtnwing said:


> Cool pics DoubleDiamond. Thanks for sharing!


Yeah I was there at Spokane witnessing the big boys. I think thats Rishi Grewal in the background. Could be mistaken...14 years is a long time.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Bomber70 said:


> Right, could you let me know for sure?
> You see, I found only a couple pictures of the man bulletting downhill with what looks like the same frame as the one he used for XC, and then a picture (but only one )of him on a full-suspended Raleigh; which model was it? And when He raced it?
> 
> Again many thanks for your answer.


dunno for 
sure, but wasn't that black? build by bradbury just before tomac went to giant and they took the bike with them to become the 990? when hew started with the skin suit?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

in fact see the last post on page one of this thread...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

question: in 93 or 94 tomac was in australia, did the nationals i think and he rode just the regular ti raleighs, anyone got any pics, i used to have some, but cannot find them for looking...

question 2: someone out there had a pic, that i think from memory owned them all, bit it had a i think a yeti, tomac ti/carbon and a tomac buckshot 00, and more, just wondering, how they ride and compare, jst out of interest of bikes i will never get to see, let alone ride...


----------



## Bomber70 (Jul 23, 2007)

mik_git said:


> dunno for
> sure, but wasn't that black? build by bradbury just before tomac went to giant and they took the bike with them to become the 990? when hew started with the skin suit?


Yes, in this thread I found two pictures of JT in black skin suit on the front suspended frame, and then one of him, again in skin suit on a black full susp. Raleigh...
So, you are saying that that one bike was built by bradbury and then turned in a 990 Giant? Did I understand well?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

well thats how i understand it, but could be wrong, bradbury built the original used when at raleigh, but jsut the design went to giant, there was also the giant with the under downtube shock...

that full suspension raleigh was late 93 i think...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Another one found on the net.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

My favorite thread. Nice roostmaster shot. Chapman still looks the same.


----------



## the anchor (Sep 12, 2008)

mount snow 1992?


----------



## elrancho66 (May 31, 2007)

*1990 Worlds fotos*

I took a few Johnny T 90 World's photos to Interbike and showed them to Joel and the Tomac crew at their booth........drop bars and early Manitou suspension AND the cool Tioga disc rear wheel! . I will try and scan them for this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

elrancho66 said:


> I took a few Johnny T 90 World's photos to Interbike and showed them to Joel and the Tomac crew at their booth........drop bars and early Manitou suspension AND the cool Tioga disc rear wheel! . I will try and scan them for this thread. :thumbsup:


Please do, we'd love to see em'!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Found this. These were the days:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Found this. These were the days:


Cool. My fave Tomac bike.


----------



## Richard Roma (Dec 12, 2007)

*MT Snow 1992?*

I think he DNF'ed that day? It was a long time ago and I don't remember much from that day. However, one thing that I remember clearly is that he was so much faster everyone else on the very technical, rocky section of the downhill. It wasn't even close.....and the disc wheel made a very cool sound.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

More for the mix.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

ahhh... i love this thread...


----------



## mtbIdaho (Nov 8, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I'll try two pics in one post here. Both are 93, the first I dont know where it is, the second is Durango Ironhorse Classic.


I think the first shot is Deer Valley national, it was alos a Grundig WC.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

*Moving pictures....*


----------



## mtbIdaho (Nov 8, 2005)

the kids voice, he's 21 now.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A thread that should never die.

My current one:

















Before:









After:









My old one:









Other JTR's from around the net:


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

if I was moderator I would delete that major eyesore in picture number six. That's just not right.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Cheezy...yes...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> if I was moderator I would delete that major eyesore in picture number six. That's just not right.


Well, its _your_ bike.


----------



## Vitorzip (May 25, 2007)

One of mine: (got 2)


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i would love to try one of those tomac ti bikes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks familiar.


----------



## Vitorzip (May 25, 2007)

They all do...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i would love to try one of those tomac ti bikes.


They ride very nicely. They feel super fast. Almost like you're JT himself. 

Very nice pics Vitorzip. I like what the number plate adds to the nostalgic look.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Vitorzip said:


> They all do...


Especially since I used to own it.


----------



## Vitorzip (May 25, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Especially since I used to own it.


"I used to love her, but i had to kill her..."


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> They ride very nicely. They feel super fast. Almost like you're JT himself.
> 
> Very nice pics Vitorzip. I like what the number plate adds to the nostalgic look.


the rear has some small diameter tubes (for ti). it must feel like flying.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> the rear has some small diameter tubes (for ti). it must feel like flying.


I've actually only ridden the Merlin version...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I've actually only ridden the Merlin version...


Like...once. 

My Litespeed JTR rode very well.


----------



## Freddy Salgado (Jun 4, 2009)

Michael Staab said:


> Speaking of a young John Tomac, attached pic shows a very young Tomac an on a BMX. Gotta love the woolcap


 Didnt see the proto pull shock bike in here? Crap i feel old, I still have issue of bmx plus that photo was in back when JT lived in Michigan.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

New ones...I think.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

that last pic is interesting.. & cool!
manitou era 91 build with the XT parts, but what looks like a mag20 fork? ..proto testing maybe?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scant said:


> that last pic is interesting.. & cool!
> manitou era 91 build with the XT parts, but what looks like a mag20 fork? ..proto testing maybe?


Ya, I really dig that last photo too. Almost looks like the fork legs are painted black.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ya, I really dig that last photo too. Almost looks like the fork legs are painted black.


Nice pics, ER. Yeah that last one must be preseason or something before DB's shipment of forks came in.  It was definitely early 91 due to the lack of any prototype M900.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

very very nice, never get tired of JT pics...


----------



## WolfgangBock (Jan 13, 2006)

*Big Bear Lake May 1992*

JT at Big Bear


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Has JT ever said why he liked level top tubes?


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

Forgive me if my memory is incorrect, but I seem to recall in MTB Action a series of stills that were shot of JT (I think it was him) flatting on the Mammoth DH run. He laid the bike down and folded the rim. 
It was pretty sick what he (and others) could do on their "DH" bikes back then.


----------



## harriman99_123 (Feb 23, 2009)

mtbIdaho said:


> I think the first shot is Deer Valley national, it was alos a Grundig WC.


the first 1 is at vail , grundig world cup round . ive got an old video kalled king of the mountains which is a review of the 93 season and the only race he is no 7 and has a yellow phsyco on front is vail


----------



## harriman99_123 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cycleshark said:


> 1992 woldcup


yeah its actually 93


----------



## harriman99_123 (Feb 23, 2009)

ameybrook said:


> 94. Mt. Snow start line. The 'Experimental' Raleigh - has to be mentioned in the rarest of the rare


very rare but i have 1 , admittedly its a re sprayed and re decalled giant atx 890 but the 890 evolved from this bike . same tubing and geometry . antone got any more photos of the experimental?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Thought this one should be added (photo by Seekay):


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

colker1 said:


> looks a fat chance to me..


Iron Horse Bicycle Classic the race....not Iron Horse bicycle the brand........


----------



## michael s (Feb 27, 2010)

I just got back my fathers 1987 pre iboc John tomac it has a mag 10 on it. I once rode that bike and thought nothing can be better than this. The good old days.


----------



## J (Mar 25, 2004)

This thread is the best thread.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

https://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/john-tomac-pops-in-for-tea-at-bikeradar-hq-25910

and some photos stolen from retrobike, that came from somewhere...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

http://www.bikemagic.com/davids-blog/tomac-reunited/7904.html


----------



## swizzroller (Sep 9, 2010)

this goes out to you you you: http://mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Yeti/1996.pdf

and there is more. enjoy ! (ok wrong place)


----------



## wiruth (Feb 17, 2004)

*not a vintage photo*

I pass through the Denver airport frequently and have always thought I should keep my eyes pealed for my pro mtb heros. Well on a recent trip on the way out to LA a shook hands with Adam Craig and on the way home ran into John Tomac. He was very friendly, funny thing, I was star struck and didn't have much to say. He did let me take his photo and I thought I would share. Sorry, it was a cell phone photo.


----------



## verticult (Jan 18, 2005)

I am pretty sure I have a pair of those drop bars somewhere. I got them from JT and raced them at the Cactus cup a waaay long time ago.


----------



## evobda2 (Dec 4, 2008)

Fantastic thread. Brings back many memories from my teen mtb racing days.
Im surprised Raleigh hasnt brought out a JTR Replica frame, kinda like GT have done with there Zaskar.
I dare say there would be a small select market (like myself) that would jump at the chance of owning a (new) JTR Replica frame.
Keep the pics and info coming!!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I think Tomac whould do a limited ti/carbon/alu frame myself... (in a few years, when I can afford it...)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Tomac at Mt. Snow 1990*

Couple of action shots taken at the NORBA race at Mt. Snow


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DreattJeSonet said:


> porn


Thats the best spam yet.


----------



## Francesc (Sep 4, 2008)

Vitorzip said:


> They all do...


beware with this guy, I paid him past 22/07/2009 for a Shock Bone and I never received it :madman:


----------



## jak rizzo (Nov 3, 2007)

g'day guys

I have just one very lame photo from when JT came to Australia to race the Downhill National Championships. I was so star struck i couldn't speak, I just walked up to him, turned & faced the camera & walked away. Luckily he new what I wanted & faced the camera. My 2 mates that took the picture gave such a hard time for not saying anything , they were laughing there heads off afterwards!

regards
Jak

PS does anyone know where I can get a tomac jersey that Chain reaction cycles used to have in stock? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=48626 they only have them in extra large & won't be getting anymore in


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Cool FRO in the background.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Joe Steel said:


> Cool FRO in the background.


Seat collar says early ARC to me... can you make out the name on the decal? Someone tall for sure.


----------



## asa572 (Sep 13, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> Seat collar says early ARC to me... can you make out the name on the decal? Someone tall for sure.


I thought he was talking about the lady too the right with the camera.


----------



## jak rizzo (Nov 3, 2007)

So did I !


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Fantastic picture. Looks like he's chasing and mad after fixing a flat (spare tube and pump are gone). 

Where'd you find it?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

where is da pump?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> where is da pump?


Some lucky fan got it after he slammed the front wheel back on and rode off! :thumbsup:


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Cactus Cup, Mid 90s. Taken by yours truly. He was riding for Giant at the time.

He was always one of my heroes.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Some might be repeats.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Lot of disappointing mods made to that XC C-26.

Just my opinion


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Lot of disappointing mods made to that XC C-26.
> 
> Just my opinion


Take it up with Cycle Shark.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Just found these. Looking for more from '87 with that black frame...










1990 Worlds:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Who was his wrench in 87?



Fillet-brazed said:


> Just found these. Looking for more from '87 with that black frame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> Who was his wrench in 87?


Probably him! I don't think those guys had mechanics then.

edit: almost looks like that could be Jacquie P in the light blue shirt behind Tomac!


----------



## kimbruess (Nov 4, 2011)

Good thread.I enjoy looking at the pictures and reading infornation about John Tomac.


----------



## dhfox (Mar 11, 2009)

Watch John Tomac ride and win the SILVER medal the 1997 World DH Championship (his ride starts @ 5:50)

1997 World Mountain Bike Championships Men's Downhill - YouTube :thumbsup:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

So... this morning I had this super vivid dream, that I managed to track down and buy (from some guy on the runners world forum no less) a later blue tomac signature frame... probably something to do with me having a real job now and some disposable income...
anyway it got me thinking, how hard is it to find the raleigh frames, how many were actually made and usually how much of a hole in the credit card do they make...?
I can say I was not happy when I woke up and didn't really have one


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh man, takes me back to watching the NORBA races on pay tv. John Tomac, Ned Overend and Juli Furtado were awesome! Ok Ned is still killing it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mik_git said:


> anyway it got me thinking, how hard is it to find the raleigh frames, how many were actually made and usually how much of a hole in the credit card do they make...?


I'm assuming you mean the Litespeed made Ti/Carbon frames?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes. I still can't forget the pic of you getting air on one in another thread on here (vntg race)


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> Yes. I still can't forget the pic of you getting air on one in another thread on here (vntg race)


What thread is that? 
I'd like to see that photo.

Tnx


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

CCMDoc said:


> What thread is that?
> I'd like to see that photo.
> 
> Tnx


Keyesville 2010.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Very cool!

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Tomac scrub*

Awesome pic!

... please work on that original Tomac scrub over the double like the real deal above!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mtnwing said:


> Awesome pic!
> 
> ... please work on that original Tomac scrub over the double like the real deal above!


I'll do that as soon as I see a pic of you riding yours.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Here are a coulle from the July '93 MBA:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A few from the September '93 MBA:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

And a bunch from the October '93 MBA:


























































One of these might *NOT* be a picture of John Tomac but rather than an ad featuring a former teammate of mine. He moved on to another sponsor after I broke both wrists in '92. I came across that ad in the October '93 MBA and thought it cool ...


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

^Damn. Bethea looks like the true Thor. Great stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

He was an animal on a bike and a great guy all around. My youngest sister had a crush on him.
When we first formed the team, he was riding a gray Fat Chance with black Bullmoose bars that he broke as we were leaping down "Bald Face Hill" in Prospect Park in Brooklyn. I think he wound up in Colorado. 

I miss those guys - James, Lionel, Luis, Marco, Chris, Kelvin, Jeff and a few others. 

Sorry for the hijack ...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

CCMDoc said:


> I think he wound up in Colorado.
> 
> ..


Yes, Fort Collins. Still rides and races the weekly STXC series


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

This is a video from the 1994 NORBA Nationals at Big Bear. Tomac is the first rider in the video.



He came into the weekend leading in both the National Cross Country and Downhill standings. He lost the XC title to Tinker Juarez the previous day, came back and won the National Downhill championship. Brian Lopes came in second, Myles Rockwell third.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> Yes, Fort Collins. Still rides and races the weekly STXC series


Still an animal on the bike, I'm sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Still an animal on the bike, I'm sure.:thumbsup:


The last time I saw him race was last season. Yes he can still rip.


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

Pic courtesy of Cyclo Bicycles


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Didn't see these on the previous few pages, so I don't think these are a repost.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome photos !!! Especially the woods and the "air" photos.

Just got a stack of MBA - nealy all from '89 through '95 and a few '96. I haven't yet started paging though them but I will of course keep an eye out for and scan in any new JT. Most are probably here but there might be a few that snuck by ...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

And I'm still looking for a December 1989 issue of Mountain & City Biking magazine if anyone knows of one or has and can scan an article on the Mongoose JT Sig.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I have 'Kings of the Mountain II' on video...and there's footage of JT airing it out off the jump that's pictured above. So smooth, so much style. Everyone else just kinda gets through it.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I have 'Kings of the Mountain II' on video...and there's footage of JT airing it out off the jump that's pictured above. So smooth, so much style. Everyone else just kinda gets through it.


Uggghhhh!!! :madman::madman:

Now there is another thing I have to find for myself.

I recently bought a VCR *and* a device to convert video to DVD using my laptop and have been converting all of my tapes to DVD. I have a few races that my wife taped off of TV - 90 Worlds,a number of Grunding and Jeep races in 91 and 92, Rebok etc. One of them I may need to bring to a professional as the tracking on my original recording must have wandered a bit.

Cool stuff - very cool stuff.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*Some of these might appear elswhere in the thread but I found them as I was paging through MBA and MB looking for some scans for someone else ...*


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like how Tomac rode bikes way big for the norm in those days. He could not care less for the fit police, it seems.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> I like how Tomac rode bikes way big for the norm in those days. He could not care less for the fit police, it seems.


I've noticed that too.

His bikes were a 19" and he's 5'10". 
I'm 5'11" and prefer the 17.5" sized frame.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> I like how Tomac rode bikes way big for the norm in those days. He could not care less for the fit police, it seems.


To be honest, I don't think the fit police existed back then. Aside from an article here and there about space between the "boys" and the top tube, we all rode bikes that were probably bigger than anyone would have suggsted these days. Long top tubes, longer stems and short chainstays. My rule was if my feet could touch the ground, I was OK. :thumbsup:

I was surprised when I first saw the "bike is too big" and "not enough seat post showing" statements. But times change and so do perspectives.

Of course most people were taller than me so I rode what I could buy and had little choice in the matter ...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I've noticed that too.
> 
> His bikes were a 19" and he's 5'10".
> I'm 5'11" and prefer the 17.5" sized frame.


I am 5'9 but give the physical presence of 6ft. Between objective height and symbolic presence no bike fits right.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Not really JT...but!*

That's me on the left when I was working for Mongoose. Having a little fun at John's expense at the trade show!


----------



## Offroadman (Jul 18, 2012)

Tomac rules!!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Never saw a "Tomac" cardboard cutout before. Would have been a great gag to line a few dozen up along the slick singletrack through the woods at Mount Snow during a NORBA race and take photos of the big guys as they whipped by


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

CCMDoc said:


> Never saw a "Tomac" cardboard cutout before. Would have been a great gag to line a few dozen up along the slick singletrack through the woods at Mount Snow during a NORBA race and take photos of the big guys as they whipped by


Around 86 I think. Yea I should of kept the cutout after the show!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

flyingcloud said:


> Around 86 I think. Yea I should of kept the cutout after the show!


Then you would be responsible for breaking up my marriage to the woman I've been with for the last 31 years - after I bought it from you and she threw both the cardboard Tomac and me out the door! 

Good thing you didn't keep it ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

In the drops. Where's his disc wheel?

Photo by elitomac • Instagram


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> In the drops. Where's his disc wheel?
> 
> Photo by elitomac • Instagram


You follow Eli on Instagram? Thats cute. Twitter and FBook accounts are just around the corner!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's one more


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh and I've been searching for one of those Mongoose jerseys like the one in the JT cardboard cutout above.

Have they ever been for sale


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Tomac always looks faster.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Tomac always looks faster.


Because he is!!!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*From March 1987 MBA*


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*This was on the "New Subscription" page at the back ...*


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

hey I have those posters!

tomes Photos by mik_git | Photobucket

(i'm sure they are all in this thread somewhere)

got all excited...er last year, maybe earlier, Nike had the cross terrain II in one of their displays when opening some new thing in London...was hoping for a re-issue... wish they would re-issue the pooh-bah


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

mik_git said:


> hey I have those posters!


reminds me of my student house in 94


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

scant said:


> reminds me of my student house in 94


My posters were of a slightly different nature


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> hey I have those posters!
> 
> tomes Photos by mik_git | Photobucket
> 
> ...


Great photos on your photobucket site Mik! :thumbsup:

I cant remember having seen a few of those before - but perhaps I just missed them.

Be safe, stay well and Happy Holidays!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

This is the frame that I harassed the Merlin guys about and the one that caused the UPS guy to pre-emptively tell me, my family and my neighbors whether he had anything for me whenever he came down my block in Brooklyn ...

This is probably the best photo of that Merlin-built Mongoose frame I have come across:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Amazingly there were two of those at the LBS in Edmonton when I was growing up - and not the steel rear end version.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> This is the frame that I harassed the Merlin guys about and the one that caused the UPS guy to pre-emptively tell me, my family and my neighbors whether he had anything for me whenever he came down my block in Brooklyn ...
> 
> This is probably the best photo of that Merlin-built Mongoose frame I have come across:


That was a cool bike. He was supposed to use the Tange Switchblade fork that year but opted to use the Yeti... which looked so cool on there.

Did you say you found one of those frames?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That was a cool bike. He was supposed to use the Tange Switchblade fork that year but opted to use the Yeti... which looked so cool on there.
> 
> Did you say you found one of those frames?


Actualy I've had it since new.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Actualy I've had it since new.


cool MF..


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> cool MF..


*Here it is in 1990 ...*


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I was scanning some other stuff for a friend and saw this cover.

It is probably burried somewhere in this thread but I figured I'd post it (again) anyway:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*Courtesy of 24pouces over on RB who scanned his 1992 catalogue for me.*

Never saw this catalogue before or any which featured the Raleigh John Tomac Signature frame and/or bike.

If anyone has the '93 or '94 catalogue and can scan and send me a copy, I'd very much appreciate it. I don't think it appeared at all in their '91 catalogue.

Here is the Merlin Ti version in all of its Sticker Accessory Kit glory with its namesake flying above:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ha! I have the sticker kit....but have never seen it applied to a bike.

Early bike in the catalog pic with the XT build, Rolls saddle, and what appears to be a Tioga alloy post.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Ha! I have the sticker kit....but have never seen it applied to a bike.
> 
> Early bike in the catalog pic with the XT build, Rolls saddle, and what appears to be a Tioga alloy post.


Yeah I have one too just can't remember where I got it ...

One of my gang had a Manitou and put them all over his bike. Until we humiliated him for putting such uncool non-sponsor stickers on his bike


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Yeah I have one too just can't remember where I got it ...
> 
> One of my gang had a Manitou and put them all over his bike. Until we humiliated him for putting such uncool non-sponsor stickers on his bike


did he ever ride w/a Rolls?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> did he ever ride w/a Rolls?


no, but he also didn't ride with that seat shown in the catalog which is a Turbo Special (?) or something like that. He always used a Flite on the Raleigh. That's just a catalog photo, doesn't look like one of John's actual bikes.


----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Old Mongoose photo.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are some great shots! 
Always exciting to see - even in still photos.
Great and thanks
P


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

What I've noticed is: guys that run tension disks are natural converts to cross.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> What I've noticed is: guys that run tension disks are natural converts to cross.


Carrying a cross (it is Easter)?
Cross-dressing?
Cyclocross?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

All 3 will do but yes, meant cyclocross.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

great pictures.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Well I'm a big fan of Tioga tension discs but admit to doing at least one of those three ...
Ok, maybe 2 :eekster:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for the new photos! I love those 1991 photos with the blue/green jersey and the Manitou fork. Gotta be the coolest race bike of all time for me.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thanks for the new photos! I love those 1991 photos with the blue/green jersey and the Manitou fork. Gotta be the coolest race bike of all time for me.


Couldn't agree with you more on the bike.
I have a pair of those shorts and a similar though not the same jersey. 
I almost had one of those Try Lee feather helmet sticker kits but only "almost". Really like the various eagle and Stars n Stripes helmet designs he had.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

ok not exactly tomac related... but slightly on topic
nike cycling comercial Video by T'boo Ted - Myspace Video


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> ok not exactly tomac related... but slightly on topic
> nike cycling comercial Video by T'boo Ted - Myspace Video


As an aside - burning your discs Mik_git. Will try to get them in the mail next week.
Doc


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh cool, thanks, just hit me up for postage.


----------



## kingroon (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


Rumpfy said:


>


Love this shot!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> And a bunch from the October '93 MBA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome picture of James! I recall reading about his story in an early BIKE magazine, then when I moved to arizona I ended up meeting him, living down the street from him and riding with him all the time. The guy was insanely fast, insanely skilled and had the tiniest calves i have ever seen but he just got into mountain biking at the wrong time. If he got in today he would probably be in every ad, he was a marketing bonanza just wrong time frame to be capitalized up by marketers I guess.

Hell of rider though. Lost track of him when he moved to Texas as I recall to sell RV's.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I came looking for this actually so I thought I would leave it here. Bad resolution but as I recall it is tomac and Herbold in the video:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

From the cover of the '96 Giant catalogue:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*anyone know what book or mag this is from?*


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> *anyone know what book or mag this is from?*


No, but cool pic. I'll try and get that SN for you, too. It's a little tough to access at the present moment.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks F-B


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> No, but cool pic. I'll try and get that SN for you, too. It's a little tough to access at the present moment.


You told me there weren't any. We both have to hound you for it. You dick.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You told me there weren't any. We both have to hound you for it. You dick.


 Good morning little buddy. I don't think there is one, but I will check


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Good morning little buddy. I don't think there is one, but I will check


Rumpfy is just sad because you like me better ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Rumpfy is just sad because you like me better ...


We dated a long time, he's all yours now.


----------



## Staabi (Jan 13, 2004)

MTV Sports from 1992 featuring JT and HB: "I'm married with children" "I'm single with toys"

priceless


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

No tension discs were harmed in the filming of this video.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

H-Ball was always a riot to watch race.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Great vid no matter how many times I watch it. 

I don't think my copy of that has the Baywatch ending, though. Makes it MUCH more interesting.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*1992*










*1993*


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A water leak in my house forced me to go through boxes that had not been opened in decades. Therein I found these:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is my "receipt" for my 1989 Mongoose John Tomac Signature frame (Merlin full titanium). On the other side is my hand-written list of components on a piece of spiral paper.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Perhaps a few repeats found elsewhere in this thread but here they are again


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

And some more


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Perhaps a few repeats found elsewhere in this thread but here they are again


thanks for sharing! Love the receipt! Very cool. The pic behind the receipt, if I recall that particular bike looked fillet-brazed, no?

And the April 1990 Mountain Biking cover, fork blue, white, purple rather than red, white, blue right? Matches his jersey. Always loved that bike with that fork on there.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> thanks for sharing! Love the receipt! Very cool. The pic behind the receipt, if I recall that particular bike looked fillet-brazed, no?


Yeah - I think that's just a steel bike painted silver much like the one in the '89 Mongoose catalogue.



Fillet-brazed said:


> And the April 1990 Mountain Biking cover, fork blue, white, purple rather than red, white, blue right? Matches his jersey. Always loved that bike with that fork on there.


In that shot the "red" does look a little "mauve-ish" but in others it's clearly red - maybe there were more than one Yeti fork and painted a bit differently. I'm planning to imitate that build on mine.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Yeah - I think that's just a steel bike painted silver much like the one in the '89 Mongoose catalogue.
> 
> In that shot the "red" does look a little "mauve-ish" but in others it's clearly red - maybe there were more than one Yeti fork and painted a bit differently. I'm planning to imitate that build on mine.


Never have seen the red shots.

I love how you have the levers noted as "2 finger" as that was a big deal then. They finally did away with the old honker levers. 

I remember seeing prototype 2 finger levers (silver) on Johnny T's bike at the '88 Bear Valley National. I wanted them so bad. He also had prototype 7 speed shifters. I was in awe as a young teenager. At that point in time you could truly walk up to any of those guys and give them full interviews with no complaints.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I was not a young teenager back then but was equally awed by these guys. As you said they were humble and actually fun to hang with and didn't seem to mind endless questions. Most were "regular" folk having fun - and that's one of the reasons it was so great.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Can anyone find and post a pic of JT riding the ControlTech hardtail circa 1996-7?
I've specifically asked JT for one, but he said he didn't have any.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> In that shot the "red" does look a little "mauve-ish" but in others it's clearly red - maybe there were more than one Yeti fork and painted a bit differently. I'm planning to imitate that build on mine.





Fillet-brazed said:


> thanks for sharing! Love the receipt! Very cool. The pic behind the receipt, if I recall that particular bike looked fillet-brazed, no?
> 
> And the April 1990 Mountain Biking cover, fork blue, white, purple rather than red, white, blue right? Matches his jersey. Always loved that bike with that fork on there.


lol. How many times are you two going to go over this?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> lol. How many times are you two going to go over this?


Color still to be determined. Stay tuned for more discussion.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Color still to be determined. Stay tuned for more discussion.


It would be nice to get to the bottom of it. It definitely feels unresolved. Does DC know?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

It's sort of deoxyhemoglobin red ... That's what the Home Depot paint matching guy said.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> It's sort of deoxyhemoglobin red ... That's what the Home Depot paint matching guy said.


we need a Pantone number. 

hemoglobin, eh? So, it's blood.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

1004-1B is close and I even like the name ...


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> It would be nice to get to the bottom of it. It definitely feels unresolved. Does DC know?


You want a calibration from a national standards lab?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

doublecentury said:


> you want a calibration from a national standards lab?


exactly.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

zygote2k said:


> Can anyone find and post a pic of JT riding the ControlTech hardtail circa 1996-7?
> I've specifically asked JT for one, but he said he didn't have any.


Per Scant:
*to the "experimental" all black alu frames in 94. that at the time were told as being made by control tech, but were actually made by chris herting of 3D (& previous yeti) fame. *

There are a few photos of him on the "Experimental" but seems it's not a CT


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Eli did his first mtb race this week. Pretty cool. Maybe after his motocross career... 

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Eli did his first mtb race this week. Pretty cool. Maybe after his motocross career...


Riding a Trek? WTF.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Riding a Trek? WTF.


Tomac brand is currently defunct at the moment with some potential buyers on the line. In the meantime Trek sponsored Eli. Most all of the top MXers have bike sponsors.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Kokopelli B&B is a Trek dealer I'm pretty sure


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

No excuse. Pull one of dads old bikes down from the rafters and be rad.

How'd he place?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> No excuse. Pull one of dads old bikes down from the rafters and be rad.
> 
> How'd he place?


haha, that'd be cool. Mid pack expert. Not too shabby when you've been training and practicing to be the best at a diffent sport for the last 10 months (or rather his whole life).


----------



## raid (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

23 years and a big fire later...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> 23 years and a big fire later...


You should re-take that photo with your C-26.

Of course you will need to wear that style of "helmet" and should probably pick up a blond wig with long, flowing locks - unless you have those already


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Probably somewhere else in this thread but a recent arrival for me. Crappy iPhone photo but can scan if someone is interested in a better quality repro.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*January 1987 MBA just arrived so ...*


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ccm,

can you post a bigger image of the MBA feature on his bike? 
Thanks


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I had John autograph this photo of him in his first MTB race. It appeared in a 1986 issue of the Fat Tire Flyer. The inscription reads, "Charlie, this is my first Mt. bike!"


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> ccm,
> 
> can you post a bigger image of the MBA feature on his bike?
> Thanks


No problem.
I'll scan it on Monday and post a higher resolution version.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Higher resolution versions per Colker's request


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Higher resolution versions per Colker's request
> 
> 40 3/4 wheelbase. That's SHORT on a 19in frame.
> 
> Thanks CCMdoc!!!!!


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Tomac in 1991*

Tomac in the 1991 Mt. Snow NORBA Nationals Championship Final flyer & from Velo News World Cup Preview.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Retro Dude said:


> Tomac in the 1991 Mt. Snow NORBA Nationals Championship Final flyer & from Velo News World Cup Preview.


Awesome stuff. Keep it coming.

And just to avoid possible confusion, all those shots are from 1990.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Correct, 1990 shots in 1991 publications, I'm noting source & year in photo name.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

From December 1987 Bicycle Guide


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Love that clean cross up.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice ones!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> Nice ones!


I have a few more of the drop-bar bike that show a few unique features of that particular frame.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*A few unique differences*


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Those scans remind me of sneaking off between shifts and going down to the Hudson News store. Once there I would look at the British magazines and the Spanish ones too. That issue made me late to work. Thanks for the flashback Doc.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

While I always preferred the Swedish glossies at Hudson news I might have put my eyes back in my head (momentarily) if I knew that magazine was in the rack.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Cool to see the drop bar Raleigh. Couldn't have done more than a race or two with that configuration.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Cool to see the drop bar Raleigh. Couldn't have done more than a race or two with that configuration.


I wonder where that frame went as I don't think it appeared in flat bar format following his switch back.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

_Photo credit Ihernandez_


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> I wonder where that frame went as I don't think it appeared in flat bar format following his switch back.


Maybe thats the one he kept? Or whatever bike he won the 91 Worlds on.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

The drop bar frame differs in a few ways from the frame he kept.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> I wonder where that frame went as I don't think it appeared in flat bar format following his switch back.


Are we talking about decal placement or are there other differences?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Are we talking about decal placement or are there other differences?


Nah, not just that. 
A couple of other small details which sets this frame apart from all others.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Nah, not just that.
> A couple of other small details which sets this frame apart from all others.


Besides the pulley?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Besides the pulley?


That's one ...

The other is closely related and difficult to see in those photos.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Why the secrecy? 


CCMDoc said:


> That's one ...
> 
> The other is closely related and difficult to see in those photos.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I have posted a number of photos in this thread, all of which I took myself. Posting a photo of John Tomac that is scanned out of a magazine is a lot like scanning a magazine photo of a cool bike for the "post your ride" thread. 

/rant


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

No.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Repack Rider said:


> I have posted a number of photos in this thread, all of which I took myself. Posting a photo of John Tomac that is scanned out of a magazine is a lot like scanning a magazine photo of a cool bike for the "post your ride" thread.
> 
> /rant


Not even close to the same thing


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Repack Rider said:


> I have posted a number of photos in this thread, all of which I took myself. Posting a photo of John Tomac that is scanned out of a magazine is a lot like scanning a magazine photo of a cool bike for the "post your ride" thread.
> 
> /rant


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Good one Seekay!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> I have posted a number of photos in this thread, all of which I took myself. Posting a photo of John Tomac that is scanned out of a magazine is a lot like scanning a magazine photo of a cool bike for the "post your ride" thread.
> 
> /rant


Lucky for us, you scan and share your old photos.

How else are we supposed to enjoy all the other awesome photos of JT over the years that weren't taken by you? Track down the original photographers and ask them to scan and post for us? Never gonna happen.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Repack Rider said:


> I have posted a number of photos in this thread, all of which I took myself. Posting a photo of John Tomac that is scanned out of a magazine is a lot like scanning a magazine photo of a cool bike for the "post your ride" thread.
> 
> /rant


I didn't realize this was the "only post the pictures you took of JT" thread.

I posted some that I have taken as well as some of the "scanned", just trying to share.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

we have 21 pages so far of awesome pictures and discussions, if it was only pics you took yourself, it be like 5 pages.

ANyway on another note, does anyone have or know where there is a video of the 91 worlds?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> we have 21 pages so far of awesome pictures and discussions, if it was only pics you took yourself, it be like 5 pages.
> 
> ANyway on another note, does anyone have or know where there is a video of the 91 worlds?


Mik,

I can not believe that RR was serious with that statement. It's simply just too ridiculous and juvenile. I'm sure it was an attempt at being funny.

If you find that '91 Worlds video, let me know!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Repack Rider said:


> I had John autograph this photo of him in his first MTB race. It appeared in a 1986 issue of the Fat Tire Flyer. The inscription reads, "Charlie, this is my first Mt. bike!"


Just noticed the seat post on that bike....side pull rear brake too...Wow!

That Mongoose would be an ultra cool replica build...

Steve


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mik_git said:


> ANyway on another note, does anyone have or know where there is a video of the 91 worlds?


Right?! I have not found that one anywhere!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

91 Manosque, is Tomac riding for Raleigh, early race where he was still on drop bars. He won that race.






By the time we get to Chateaux D'oax, he's on flat bars again.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> 91 Manosque, is Tomac riding for Raleigh, early race where he was still on drop bars. He won that race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aside from those, 
This is all I've been able to find:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> 91 Manosque, is Tomac riding for Raleigh, early race where he was still on drop bars. He won that race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He only used the drop bars once on the Raleigh. It was set up in Europe that way early in the season. After that race he was done with the road bars.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm going to post pictures from magazines of my bikes. Prepare to be impressed.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

eastcoaststeve said:


> Just noticed the seat post on that bike....side pull rear brake too...Wow!
> 
> That Mongoose would be an ultra cool replica build...
> 
> Steve


24" Mongoose Cruiser! Cool set up. Note the empty Zefal pump peg on the top of the top tube.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Taking into consideration 99% of his prior posts on here I'd say he is serious.


CCMDoc said:


> Mik,
> 
> I can not believe that RR was serious with that statement. It's simply just too ridiculous and juvenile. I'm sure it was an attempt at being funny.
> 
> If you find that '91 Worlds video, let me know!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nah. The logic is too faulty. Unrealistic to believe anybody would make that analogy. But it was a good funny!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Sticking to my guns G.  


girlonbike said:


> Nah. The logic is too faulty. Unrealistic to believe anybody would make that analogy. But it was a good funny!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I like the helmet in the first two photos


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> I have posted a number of photos in this thread, all of which I took myself. Posting a photo of John Tomac that is scanned out of a magazine is a lot like scanning a magazine photo of a cool bike for the "post your ride" thread.
> 
> /rant


nevermind. just another ego needing attention.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> I like the helmet in the first two photos
> 
> View attachment 866510


Great photos. Where are they from? (surprised that we haven't seen them all yet)


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A couple more


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome to witness.
What was as impressive was his humble and seemingly embarrassed attitude towards the attention and accolades following this incredible performance.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Awesome to witness.
> What was as impressive was his humble and seemingly embarrassed attitude towards the attention and accolades following this incredible performance.


I was there too. The way he shredded the XC course on those slimy, off-camber roots was something I won't forget. I remember staring and drooling over that bike at the Raleigh/Tioga tent with all the prototype, never-before-seen M900.

'91 with the Manitou is easily my favorite version of his ti carbon bikes. And that legendary green kit... so cool.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I was there too. The way he shredded the XC course on those slimy, off-camber roots was something I won't forget. I remember staring and drooling over that bike at the Raleigh/Tioga tent with all the prototype, never-before-seen M900.
> 
> '91 with the Manitou is easily my favorite version of his ti carbon bikes. And that legendary green kit... so cool.


Agree with every point although you must admit that the rainbow jersey along with the Mag-Lite/Mag-20 brake/fork combo that followed was pretty cool too


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what about the BLACK aluminum falcon i mean frame he rode after the titanium Raleigh? Why????


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> what about the BLACK aluminum falcon i mean frame he rode after the titanium Raleigh? Why????


Both are good questions!

And I assume you are referring to those Chris Herting built for him.

Others here have much more insight than I.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

_photo:Ihernandez_


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Agree with every point although you must admit that the rainbow jersey along with the Mag-Lite/Mag-20 brake/fork combo that followed was pretty cool too


Was the Mag 20 ever used more than a race or two? He went right to the blue Tioga fork for '92 right? Personally I never thought the Mag20 looked as good as the Manitou or the blue forks. I do like the blue era!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Was the Mag 20 ever used more than a race or two? He went right to the blue Tioga fork for '92 right? Personally I never thought the Mag20 looked as good as the Manitou or the blue forks. I do like the blue era!


You would know better than I but as far as I know, he never used the blue Tioga fork on his green-decal Merlin bikes. He did use the blue Tioga forks on the Litespeed bikes, all but a few of which had blue "Raleigh" decals.

It's possible that he used the blue Tioga forks on his blue re-decal'd Merlin but I've no idea how many races he used that in if any at all.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

We need a picture timeline... post... or something.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> We need a picture timeline... post... or something.


Something like this though for his bikes:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

We've seen versions of this shot before


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Aside from those,
> This is all I've been able to find:


ah cool, thanks for that, I've searched but not ever even found that.
Finally got to watch it now I have internet again (moving house grr)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Love all these scans and posts PY. Just with they were full size!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Love all these scans and posts PY. Just with they were full size!


Sadly, I leave you unfulfilled yet again ...

Having said that, when I click the pictures they open in a new window nearly full screen.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Sadly, I leave you unfulfilled yet again ...
> Having said that, when I click the pictures they open in a new window nearly full screen.


I get the new window, but its still a smaller image. I'm going to take some proper pics of your JTS next month!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I'm going to take some proper pics of your JTS next month!


Don't you have enough shots of your old bike?
Besides, I was thinking of taking the Trek 8900 instead.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

From a LBS here in NJ


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 868577


First time I've seen that fork.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow - same smile and everything!

From previous post -
John








His Son, Eli.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DethWshBkr said:


> Wow - same smile and everything!
> From previous post -
> John
> His Son, Eli.


Interesting mention of Don Myrah and JT riding similar bikes. Was The Don supposed to ride for Yeti around then?
Ritchey --> Fat --> Steelman was my understanding.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> First time I've seen that fork.


Me too.

Black painted "Trek Mogul" Showa/Tioga legs and brace slipped into Rock Shox Mag 20 crown?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

He always looks unconventional and having fun. Btw.. the Tioga fork is an air fork, right? But different form RS mags.. unlike the specialized future shocks, right?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> the Tioga fork is an air fork, right? But different form RS mags.. unlike the specialized future shocks, right?


Yes air/oil and made by Showa - of motocross/race fork fame.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Interesting mention of Don Myrah and JT riding similar bikes. Was The Don supposed to ride for Yeti around then?
> Ritchey --> Fat --> Steelman was my understanding.


Myrah rode for Yeti (briefly) in 91 I'm pretty sure.... The picture and mention above is for the 1990 season. But the "similar bikes" makes me question that.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Chris Herting doesn't enthusiastically chat about old Yetis, but he did tell me that Don Myrah's Yetis should be the most highly coveted ones by collectors. He said out of all the prototypes he build, he was most proud of the frames he built for Don. Apparently tons of man hours went into carefully sculpting the frames so they would meet Don's weight requirements. I guess they never even got close to what his Ritchey P-bikes weighed in at. One detail in particular was the oval section behind the BB was carved out to shed mud. I would love to see a pic of this.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Great uploads, Doc. This thread is one of my favorites.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Chris Herting doesn't enthusiastically chat about old Yetis, but he did tell me that Don Myrah's Yetis should be the most highly coveted ones by collectors. He said out of all the prototypes he build, he was most proud of the frames he built for Don. Apparently tons of man hours went into carefully sculpting the frames so they would meet Don's weight requirements.


Interesting.



ameybrook said:


> I guess they never even got close to what his Ritchey P-bikes weighed in at.


Especially with the Campy parts he used on the Yeti. Worth at least two pounds I'd guess (Yeti P-26  ). Or maybe Chris was talking only about the frame.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Great uploads, Doc. This thread is one of my favorites.


Thanks GoB. I suspect there are a number of "repeats" I've posted but even so, still nice to bring 'em to the top again.









And on a different kind of ride:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Mullet or no mullet, he's hot. I think we can all agree about that.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> he did tell me that Don Myrah's Yetis should be the most highly coveted ones by collectors.


Did he forget to say that said collectors are a bunch of idiots?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh no. He nailed that point home emphatically


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

^ beer day picture?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Chris Herting doesn't enthusiastically chat about old Yetis, but he did tell me that Don Myrah's Yetis should be the most highly coveted ones by collectors. He said out of all the prototypes he build, he was most proud of the frames he built for Don. Apparently tons of man hours went into carefully sculpting the frames so they would meet Don's weight requirements. I guess they never even got close to what his Ritchey P-bikes weighed in at. One detail in particular was the oval section behind the BB was carved out to shed mud. I would love to see a pic of this.


Way cool. Except I've never seen a single pic of Don on a Yeti.

To pull a que from Fillet-brazed's book....I'll have to ask Don about his time with Yeti next time we're hangin' out.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 868829


Funny, some legends of the sport right there...and they still looks as dorky as anyone else from that time (and having fun while doing it)


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Way cool. Except I've never seen a single pic of Don on a Yeti.
> 
> To pull a que from Fillet-brazed's book....I'll have to ask Don about his time with Yeti next time we're hangin' out.


haha. You read my mind!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 868620


This is what I mean. I took this photo. And here it is, with no attribution.

See post #146 in this thread.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> This is what I mean. I took this photo. And here it is, with no attribution.
> 
> See post #146 in this thread.


I think this is a topic for another thread/forum/website altogether. I hear ya and understand where you're coming from, but it's just the nature of the beast (ie internet) as far as I can tell. There is the option of trying to chase all the violators down across the vast interweb and make them provide photo credits.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think this is a topic for another thread/forum/website altogether. I hear ya and understand where you're coming from, but it's just the nature of the beast (ie internet) as far as I can tell. There is the option of trying to chase all the violators down across the vast interweb and make them provide photo credits.


When you scan a magazine, the source of the photo is obvious. My photo posts are scanned from the originals, and I know them when I see them. If I put them online, I certainly identify myself as the source, but somehow that information didn't follow the photo.

Perhaps Doc could explain where he found the photo, if he didn't get it from post #146 in this discussion.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> When you scan a magazine, the source of the photo is obvious. My photo posts are scanned from the originals, and I know them when I see them. If I put them online, I certainly identify myself as the source, but somehow that information didn't follow the photo.
> 
> Perhaps Doc could explain where he found the photo, if he didn't get it from post #146 in this discussion.


All the photos I've right clicked on and saved have no photo credit. My hard drive has lots of them. Perhaps we should all be more diligent when we save a photo and name it with a photo cred.  I know there's a fitting analogy or two to go along with your valiant efforts but it's escaping me right now.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe Sisyphus?

Sisyphus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> ^ beer day picture?


I read on the internet that yes, it was Greg Herbold that took the Coors photo during this ride on Missionary Ridge in Durango. But I can't confirm that an actual person provided this information because I wasn't there when it was typed


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ameybrook said:


> I read on the internet that yes, it was Greg Herbold that took the Coors photo during this ride on Missionary Ridge in Durango. But I can't confirm that an actual person provided this information because I wasn't there when it was typed


You're just bitter cuz Danny MacAskill didn't give you photo credit for featuring your Yeti in Imaginate. I get it. No, I do. That should totally be your legacy. Not your awesomeness, bike riding skills, your family, your home, your work and your good looks. If it helps, I told everybody I know that was not only your bike, but your photography. But you should write him a letter because the satisfaction of seeing your bike in that video couldn't possibly be enough.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> When you scan a magazine, the source of the photo is obvious. My photo posts are scanned from the originals, and I know them when I see them. If I put them online, I certainly identify myself as the source, but somehow that information didn't follow the photo.
> 
> Perhaps Doc could explain where he found the photo, if he didn't get it from post #146 in this discussion.


Do a Google image search for "John Tomac" (or Repack or Fat Tire Flyer or anything you think you should be getting credit for) and see what happens. The scope of the internet makes all of mountain biking (and your photo contributions to it) look like a speck of dust. The battle for recognition/credit that you so desperately crave at every level would be futile. The internet is a big bad place. Even if you never posted anything from your website online, someone somewhere would scan a magazine photo and post it. Someone else would take a screen cap of that and save it, host it somewhere else. Posted on any number of blogs or forums that you don't know about.

Handle this however you want, but its probably best to just be happy knowing that people all over the world are enjoying a photo you took.
Lets be honest, people care more about the photo of John Tomac than that fact that it was you that took the photo of John Tomac.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> When you scan a magazine, the source of the photo is obvious. My photo posts are scanned from the originals, and I know them when I see them. If I put them online, I certainly identify myself as the source, but somehow that information didn't follow the photo.
> 
> Perhaps Doc could explain where he found the photo, if he didn't get it from post #146 in this discussion.


Why not place a watermark if credit is adamant?.. You are not a pro photographer, you didn't watermark your pic, you post your pic online.. what do you expect from the internet?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

To get this thread back on track, here's a pic I pulled from the internet. Its not mine and I'm not giving the owner photo credit. But he did water mark it.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

As Rumpfy and fillet-brazed note, there are tons of photos on the net, usually in forums that have no attribution. 
The "Fair Use" copyright regs, section 107 is rather vague especially if use of the material is not for personal gain or profit. It's not my intention to demonstrate disrespect to any photographer by posting a photo I've found on the Internet regardless of how many iterations and places it may already reside. 

Really unfortunate as I've found some I'd not seen before. I now hesitate to post them here, amongst those I'd considered mutual enthusiasts and friends.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

moar pic-y pic-y, less talk-y talk-y.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> moar pic-y pic-y, less talk-y talk-y.


Thank you. Maybe the moderators can clean up the less than pertinent chatter that has taken place.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't help myself, I just have to share


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Can't help myself, I just have to share


Do you know what race that lower pic is with the rainbow jersey?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Do you know what race that lower pic is with the rainbow jersey?


I don't but that is the exact bike set up he had at Mt Snow in 1992 - silver Tioga bar ends, blue Tioga bars and stem, silver cages and T-disc Pro with rainbow/JT decal so I suspect it was immediately before or following. 
What race did Subway sponsor around that time?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

aye, more pics, less grumpy-ness.

if I could I be giving out more + reps


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

One more


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

" I, me, mine, my, me, I, I ,I me, me ,mine, I, my, me, ego, mine, me and I."

Keep posting Doc. This thread rocks!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

jeff said:


> " I, me, mine, my, me, I, I ,I me, me ,mine, I, my, me, ego, mine, me and I."
> 
> Keep posting Doc. This thread rocks!


People seem to assume that the anonymity of the Internet means that no one will see their work when it is distributed to forums such as this. Unlike almost everyone else here (except Howley), I was present, with a camera, at events that have receded into legend. Because the rest of you were not there, and only experience that era vicariously through this forum, none of you is likely to see your 27-year old photos posted here and the congratulations going to someone else.

When that happens to you, you will understand how I feel about it Until it does, feel free to consider me a grumpy old jerk. I believe the name calling will begin with the post directly under this one.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> People seem to assume that the anonymity of the Internet means that no one will see their work when it is distributed to forums such as this. Unlike almost everyone else here (except Howley), I was present, with a camera, at events that have receded into legend. Because the rest of you were not there, and only experience that era vicariously through this forum, none of you is likely to see your 27-year old photos posted here and the congratulations going to someone else.
> 
> When that happens to you, you will understand how I feel about it Until it does, feel free to consider me a grumpy old jerk. I believe the name calling will begin with the post directly under this one.


 thanks for the entertainment. MTBR gets boring w/out individual drama.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Because the rest of you were not there, and only experience that era vicariously through this forum
> .


Wow, I guess I never was actually there riding, racing through the 80s and early 90s. Must have all been a dream. Thanks for all the pictures, CK!

I understand where you're coming from, but seriously...? I am giving you the benefit of the doubt thinking you're from an older generation that maybe doesn't fully grasp the internet and hard drives...??


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Or you could have just popped I and said "hey, it just so happens I took that pic", and told us an interesting story. And then you'd get some positives attention for a change

Instead you chose to be the grumpy old jerk

Why is that a habit of yours? Stop being the grumpy old jerk 

**** man, it's not that hard


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't think of Johnny T as being part of the old Klunker Generation, or for that matter the Schwinn Stingray Generation when he was doing BMX. A long way from the old Marin Repack group, he was more of the third wave at best. I saw him ride (and took photo's). I bet a lot of people here on VRC saw him ride. Probably a few who even raced against him.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Wow, I guess I never was actually there riding, racing through the 80s and early 90s. Must have all been a dream.


Apparently none of us were.



hollister said:


> Or you could have just popped I and said "hey, it just so happens I took that pic", and told us an interesting story. And then you'd get some positives attention for a change
> 
> Instead you chose to be the grumpy old jerk
> 
> ...


No, it's not that hard at all.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Please stop talking. 

Back to pictures...

photo credit to Mr. or Ms. Cameraperson. Danke.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Unlike almost everyone else here (except Howley), I was present, with a camera, at events that have receded into legend. Because the rest of you were not there
> 
> I believe the name calling will begin with the post directly under this one.


Alienate a forum of users that (should) be your fan base by insulting them, then play the woe-is-me card? Let me know how that works out for ya.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

RR, 
This isn't about the grumpy old man act or the nature of the internet, at least for me. You obviously assume none of us get where you're coming from. We do. Plenty of us have been on the ground floor of great things, not just you, and plenty have not received the kudos that some would think deserved. I've done a ton in my industry where I have not received the just reward I felt I deserved but you sure the hell don't see me out there whining because of it. That's what you're doing Charlie, whining. 

You are probably the most well published historian in the sport, you've made sure that we all are aware of that, so I'm not sure why you continue to beat the horse. Your credit is well documented. The issue I have with you is your seemingly fragile ego and your behavior it creates online. Your constant need to let everybody know you were there, that you alone kept score at Repack, that it was you that built the wheels, named the fork, rode Pearl Pass, lived with GF and roadied for whoever. We all want attention. We all want a pat on the back. It's human nature but darn near every post you make starts with I. That's not conversation Charlie. That's you asking for all of us to bow to your past greatness. Yes your connected. Yes you were and are there. Yes you passionately documented the birth and growth of the industry and the sport but try a little humble pie for a change. You'd get a much better response from the masses here. 

Now, with that said. I've never met you. Have no idea what you're like in 3D. I have no idea what your relationships with friends and family are like so this me addressing RR. If I was a betting man though I'd put money on the line that CK and RR are pretty darn similar. 

Jeff

Rant Off!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

...

Stands up and claps

...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

and once again if i could give more rep, I would...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Post of the year: Jeff!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

For you Jeff, girlonbike and Rumpfy :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Seems like JT flatted a lot. Like all the time.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Seems like JT flatted a lot. Like all the time.


Even my wife, who came with me to most of the big races noticed that. She even adopted the "Tomechanical" term at one of them - probably Mt. Snow of '92.

Wait, I forgot ... we weren't _really_ there.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Maybe he was prone to riding vintage tires? 

I wonder how many races he lost because of the flats.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> I wonder how many races he lost because of the flats.


1990 Worlds for one.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

always appreciated his fans and a regular guy enjoying life.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Look at the travel mark on that fork! Plush inch of travel


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> always appreciated his fans and a regular guy enjoying life.
> 
> View attachment 869448
> 
> View attachment 869449


that guy with the GT is darren tapp, who later rode for UK importer bromley bike/evolution imports. firsty for yeti, then later for fat chance. for the UK crowd (where this pic was taken, newnham park, devon) Tomac was exceptionally quick down the infamous pipeline downhill, but for that day at least darren was by far the fastest person down "the pipeline" downhill, purely as his mtn cycle disc brake failed...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You don't see many Bravados with disk drives. I love these. Keep them coming! Thanks, Doc.

Scant, Darren's the guy wearing the stars and stripes shorts?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Did he ever talk bikes on interviews.. his ideas on set up, geometry.. the horizontal top tube for example; why not a droping top tube which was the rage in the early nineties?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 869448


Wonder what ever happened to that signed wheel?

Steve


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> Scant, Darren's the guy wearing the stars and stripes shorts?


yes, thats him.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Couple pics of Tomac at Hunter Mountain 7-31-93. First one is in the start queue the second is on the course with my 2 yr old watching.

These pics were not scanned from a magazine, they were taken by Mrs. Dude.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

Tomac at the '89 Tour de Trump racing for Celestial Seasonings. First one is him rolling up to the start and the second is with a young retro dude.

Again, photo credits go to the mrs.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

One more for the night.

This is from the 1987 Ross Stage Race.

Left to right:
Max Jones, John Tomac, Charles Kelly, ?, Joe Murray









Photo credit goes to the future Mrs. Retro Dude.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Kudos to Mrs. Dude!!!


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

like most tioga disc drives that were used, either trashed, or returned for warranty


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

nice


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 864139
> 
> View attachment 864140
> 
> View attachment 864141


What is the significance of Control Tech on the rear seat stay?
I've always wanted to know the connection between CT and Tomac. I believe the CT hardtail I have was inspired by this particular bike.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

zygote2k said:


> What is the significance of Control Tech on the rear seat stay?
> I've always wanted to know the connection between CT and Tomac. I believe the CT hardtail I have was inspired by this particular bike.


Probably nothing more than they were one of his sponsors - used their bar ends on many iterations of his bikes.

He and many racers stickered up their bikes with sponsor logos. Another example in the picture you referenced are the forks - made by Showa but labeled Tioga.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

Is this the source of the rumor that JT raced a Control Tech bike or is there an actual CT bike that rode?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

zygote2k said:


> Is this the source of the rumor that JT raced a Control Tech bike or is there an actual CT bike that rode?


Probably the former.

Some on this site know and have spoken with JT and a few others personally know both Tomac's mechanic as well as the guy who actually welded up the bike in that photo. Seems that despite the sticker, decals and jersey logos he didn't ride a Control Tech built bike.

But that doesn't mean those who got their inspiration from JT equipment, design or style were wrong or on the wrong track !


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I want to know what was experimental about it? Going from the ti lugged alu/carbon tube bike to what looks like regular aluminium would be going in the opposite direction of experimental.


----------



## zygote2k (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks for that info Doc. When I was doing the CT research, I had heard this rumor and contacted JT about it. He said that he had ridden so many bikes in the mid 90's, that he couldn't honestly remember if they had actually built a frame that he might have ridden.
mystery remains.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> I want to know what was experimental about it? Going from the ti lugged alu/carbon tube bike to what looks like regular aluminium would be going in the opposite direction of experimental.


Can't argue with that but I always considered it in the same way as I did test sleds for vehicles that would probably never see production. It was a one-off and if they slapped a name on it perhaps they would have to build at least a few "production" models.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

zygote2k said:


> thanks for that info Doc. When I was doing the CT research, I had heard this rumor and contacted JT about it. He said that he had ridden so many bikes in the mid 90's, that he couldn't honestly remember if they had actually built a frame that he might have ridden.
> mystery remains.


Well post up if you get any further insight or definitive info. Stranger truths have been uncovered!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Retro Dude said:


> One more for the night.
> 
> This is from the 1987 Ross Stage Race.
> 
> ...


That's my kind of photo. Just because I can, here is the poster from the race, where I served as the announcer.







​


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Retro Dude said:


> One more for the night.
> 
> This is from the 1987 Ross Stage Race.
> 
> ...


That is a cool photo! Joe Murray and I want to say Gary Summers on the Marin team with their super rad titanium bikes. Such a hot bike then.

I wish I had more photos of JT's '87 bike; there's really not much to speak of.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Not a picture of Tomac but


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

blimey!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

From a new arrival - February 1987 Mountain Biking


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> From a new arrival - February 1987 Mountain Biking


Cool!

I see Ned back there...who's the guy on the Ritchey? Almost looks like Sully, but maybe Natwick?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Cool!
> 
> I see Ned back there...who's the guy on the Ritchey? Almost looks like Sully, but maybe Natwick?


Never seen those pics! Very cool. Tomac was some 19 yr old BMXer that came onto the scene and just crushed it.

Good eye on Ned! Not much more than a silhouette on that one!

That's Max Jones on the Ritchey.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

He's looking all business in the 2nd pic


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Special thanks to Retrocowboy from whom I procured his entire stash of vintage mountain bike magazines while at Keyesville.

As in the past, although some of these may appear in prior posts in this thread I am still so stoked after racing at Keyesville that I'd rather re-post these than wade through the previous pages.
Besides, anything worth seeing is worth seeing at least twice.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

You always bring the goods to this thread, Doc. Keep it up.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

The last pic is pure thrill..


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

the first and last pic used to hang on my wall... along with all the others...

and I still want nike to re issue poohbahs!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

​A couple more from '92 Mountain Biking covering Cactus Cup


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I hadn't seen this one before but perhaps it's somewhere else in this thread:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Never seen his C-26 and FRO lined up together. Also, Tinker's General?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> Never seen his C-26 and FRO lined up together. Also, Tinker's General?


Nice find!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

One more - cool shot that captures speed:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> I hadn't seen this one before but perhaps it's somewhere else in this thread:
> 
> View attachment 882546


Love that shot.



ameybrook said:


> Never seen his C-26 and FRO lined up together. Also, Tinker's General?


Yes, Tinker's General. Seems like there is a shot somewhere with that Jeep stuck and JT and Tinker digging it out?? Note the C-26 still has Campy on it.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

For F-B. 
1986 NORBA Nationals in Al


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> For F-B.
> 1986 NORBA Nationals in Al


Awesome, but I think that must be '88?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Best pics yet.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Awesome, but I think that must be '88?


Yep.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Ad for the all Ti bikes.
I knew he rode one of these all Ti bikes in some race(s) in Australia but hadn't known he'd done so in Europe as well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Ad for the all Ti bikes.
> I knew he rode one of these all Ti bikes in some race(s) in Australia but hadn't known he'd done so in Europe as well.


Rare anodized blue Tioga Revolver spider. Should have kept mine. And actually...I should have kept the NOS anodized blue Tioga Revolver cranks I had. Those were a trip!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Rare anodized blue Tioga Revolver spider. Should have kept mine. And actually...I should have kept the NOS anodized blue Tioga Revolver cranks I had. Those were a trip!


You mean you sold Tomac-related stuff to someone other than me?

You don't love me no more ...:cryin:


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Just dropping in to add my .02 cents regarding Myrah's extremely short time on a Yeti. Don won the 1989 Worlds (last pre-UCI) on a Ritchey, riding that wave he was signed a big (for the time) deal with Campy who were looking to make a splash in the mountain biking arena. Campy was sponsoring three teams for the '90 season, Yeti, Klein & Fat Chance. With Yeti at probably the apex of their popularity Myrah was put on a FRO, which is like outfitting a prima ballerina (much like Rumpfy) with combat boots. Yeti and Don could never see eye to eye and VERY early into the '90 season their was a switch to Fat Chance as the only other option was Klein and Myrah refused to ride aluminum. For pretty much the rest of the season Myrah rode a Fat Chance painted/decaled Ritchey.
Campy ran a two page ad that season featuring all their sponsored riders in a pack and Myrah appeared in Yeti duds. Sorry to say, I've not been as diligent with keeping my old magazines as you guys.

Back to regular programming, some really cool pics here.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

So that begs the question. Why a decaled Ritchey and not a Fat?


WTB-rider said:


> Just dropping in to add my .02 cents regarding Myrah's extremely short time on a Yeti. Don won the 1989 Worlds (last pre-UCI) on a Ritchey, riding that wave he was signed a big (for the time) deal with Campy who were looking to make a splash in the mountain biking arena. Campy was sponsoring three teams for the '90 season, Yeti, Klein & Fat Chance. With Yeti at probably the apex of their popularity Myrah was put on a FRO, which is like outfitting a prima ballerina (much like Rumpfy) with combat boots. Yeti and Don could never see eye to eye and VERY early into the '90 season their was a switch to Fat Chance as the only other option was Klein and Myrah refused to ride aluminum. For pretty much the rest of the season Myrah rode a Fat Chance painted/decaled Ritchey.
> Campy ran a two page ad that season featuring all their sponsored riders in a pack and Myrah appeared in Yeti duds. Sorry to say, I've not been as diligent with keeping my old magazines as you guys.
> 
> Back to regular programming, some really cool pics here.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

jeff said:


> So that begs the question. Why a decaled Ritchey and not a Fat?


geometry?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> You mean you sold Tomac-related stuff to someone other than me?
> 
> You don't love me no more ...:cryin:


Aww baby, it was before I knew you!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WTB-rider said:


> Just dropping in to add my .02 cents regarding Myrah's extremely short time on a Yeti. Don won the 1989 Worlds (last pre-UCI) on a Ritchey, riding that wave he was signed a big (for the time) deal with Campy who were looking to make a splash in the mountain biking arena. Campy was sponsoring three teams for the '90 season, Yeti, Klein & Fat Chance. With Yeti at probably the apex of their popularity Myrah was put on a FRO, which is like outfitting a prima ballerina (much like Rumpfy) with combat boots. Yeti and Don could never see eye to eye and VERY early into the '90 season their was a switch to Fat Chance as the only other option was Klein and Myrah refused to ride aluminum. For pretty much the rest of the season Myrah rode a Fat Chance painted/decaled Ritchey.
> Campy ran a two page ad that season featuring all their sponsored riders in a pack and Myrah appeared in Yeti duds. Sorry to say, I've not been as diligent with keeping my old magazines as you guys.
> 
> Back to regular programming, some really cool pics here.


At least your one post every other year has valuable info in it. Back to your regular programming of stalking girls on Facebook!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

WTB-rider said:


> Just dropping in to add my .02 cents regarding Myrah's extremely short time on a Yeti. Don won the 1989 Worlds (last pre-UCI) on a Ritchey, riding that wave he was signed a big (for the time) deal with Campy who were looking to make a splash in the mountain biking arena. Campy was sponsoring three teams for the '90 season, Yeti, Klein & Fat Chance. With Yeti at probably the apex of their popularity Myrah was put on a FRO, which is like outfitting a prima ballerina (much like Rumpfy) with combat boots. Yeti and Don could never see eye to eye and VERY early into the '90 season their was a switch to Fat Chance as the only other option was Klein and Myrah refused to ride aluminum. For pretty much the rest of the season Myrah rode a Fat Chance painted/decaled Ritchey.
> Campy ran a two page ad that season featuring all their sponsored riders in a pack and Myrah appeared in Yeti duds. Sorry to say, I've not been as diligent with keeping my old magazines as you guys.
> 
> Back to regular programming, some really cool pics here.


Yep, that's pretty much how I heard it. We've discussed that short Yeti period somewhere on this forum if I recall correctly. It'd be extra cool if Myrah chimed in. 



jeff said:


> So that begs the question. Why a decaled Ritchey and not a Fat?


Because it was a quick change to Fat and Don knew and liked the Ritchey so instead of waiting for Fat to make him a custom P-23 copy he just rebadged a P-23 he bought. There is a good picture of said bike somewhere around here. I would search for it, but the search feature is not that great here.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Aww baby, it was before I knew you!


Even so, Rumpfy still loves me the bestest and all his Tomac stuff goes through the FB warehouse. Sorry Doc.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Even so, Rumpfy still loves me the bestest and all his Tomac stuff goes through the FB warehouse. Sorry Doc.


That's only because you're younger, better looking, taller, faster, smarter, richer, have more connections and have a bigger ....... ego than me!

Other than that, we could be twins.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> It'd be extra cool if Myrah chimed in.


Just talk to him for us.


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Myrah's '90 Ritchey "Fat" & Fat "Fat"*


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> At least your one post every other year has valuable info in it. Back to your regular programming of stalking girls on Facebook!


Gotta keep the masses wanting for more. Right now there's a whole mess of newbies going "All this time I've been hanging on Rumpfy's every word and he really doesn't know jack!!!" 

BTW, you still a card carrying member of NAMBLA? :eekster:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Some ads I don't remember from my first run through


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A few years later


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Related to the previous Myrah posts:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

For Fillet-brazed:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

WTB-rider said:


> Gotta keep the masses wanting for more. Right now there's a whole mess of newbies going "All this time I've been hanging on Rumpfy's every word and he really doesn't know jack!!!"
> BTW, you still a card carrying member of NAMBLA? :eekster:


I've got em' all fooled.

My card number is just a few numbers off from yours!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Related to the previous Myrah posts:
> 
> View attachment 884106


Who can name the rider on the Klein?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Anyone who can read the caption?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

lol


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

rumpfy said:


> i've got em' all fooled.
> 
> My card number is just a few numbers off from yours!


 :lol:

Yeah, but you've got the lower number. rft:


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Who can name the rider on the Klein?





ameybrook said:


> Anyone who can read the caption?


Now that's some funny stuff there!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

bwwwwahhhh haaaa haaaa!


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Call Myrah just to be sure.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

A little off track but all this Campy reference sent me to the wayback photo files.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> Call Myrah just to be sure.


bwwwahhhhh haaa haaaa!

Great picture, Bigwheel! Did you scan any more? Let's seeeeeee them, pretty please please please?!

I saw your old Trek bike the other day. It's being well loved and well taken care of.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Anyone who can read the caption?


That's cheating. 

DC, surely you have Myrah's number in your "super stalker" book?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Bigwheel said:


> A little off track but all this Campy reference sent me to the wayback photo files.
> 
> View attachment 884339


That was a heck of a rig. It was too bad the parts weren't that fun to use.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That's cheating.
> 
> DC, surely you have Myrah's number in your "super stalker" book?


I thought you said you had guys like Tomac on speed dial.  

I've never met Myrah much less raced against him.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> You're the one that claims to have Tomac on your speed dial. I've never met Myrah much less raced against him.


"Fillet-Brazed's Little Black Book of Pros Numbers & Emails"

Ironically, I actually have Don's email and number. Maybe I can trade it with FB's for Tomacs.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> "Fillet-Brazed's Little Black Book of Pros Numbers & Emails"
> 
> Ironically, I actually have Don's email and number. Maybe I can trade it with FB's for Tomacs.


That particular trade might need some cash thrown in.  haha.

Thread seems like a seventh grade nerd squabble suddenly.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

We're talking old bikes on the internet here. Let's be honest- it might as well be pogs.


----------



## schwangster (Aug 28, 2013)

Been enjoying this thread and thought I would add in some pics I have laying around.
1994 Grundig World Finals at Silver Star, BC, CAN
All the greats were there.


----------



## schwangster (Aug 28, 2013)

Few more, non JT


----------



## schwangster (Aug 28, 2013)

And a few miscellaneous. Missy was awesome!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

schwangster said:


> Few more, non JT


Tinker's stem was quite slammed...


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

schwangster said:


> And a few miscellaneous. Missy was awesome!


That #5 Cannondale, they actually raced those? Wow...


----------



## schwangster (Aug 28, 2013)

Women's Race:
1st Alison Sydor, 2. Juli Furtado, 3. Ruthie Mathes

Men's Race
1st Tinker Juarez, 2. Albert Iten, 3. Ned Overend


----------



## schwangster (Aug 28, 2013)

For the record, this pic was on the 3rd or 4th lap, of 5.
JT had cleaned that climb all the previous laps, as had Bruce Spicer.
All others had jumped off right after the crazy slippery bridge at the bottom of the infeed. At least those who didn't go into the creek. 
It was ugly.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome photos Schwangster!
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

That's a nice bunch of photos, cool.


----------



## mtbgtr (Feb 3, 2014)

Tomes, Tink and Ned, 3 of the nicest guys I have ever met on and off trail. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## schwangster (Aug 28, 2013)

mtbgtr said:


> Tomes, Tink and Ned, 3 of the nicest guys I have ever met on and off trail. Thanks for the pics!


They really were good guys, and very generous to us groupies.
And some of the fastest riders I've seen. When they opened it up on the grassy downhill is when I knew that 'we' (buddies and I) were NOT Pro-class. Tomac was running that crazy disc wheel and it made a strange noise going by, like it was ready to blow apart.
Still remember that race weekend like it just happened.


----------



## mtbgtr (Feb 3, 2014)

schwangster said:


> They really were good guys, and very generous to us groupies.
> And some of the fastest riders I've seen. When they opened it up on the grassy downhill is when I knew that 'we' (buddies and I) were NOT Pro-class. Tomac was running that crazy disc wheel and it made a strange noise going by, like it was ready to blow apart.
> Still remember that race weekend like it just happened.


Very fast climbers also. I was lucky enough to ride with each of them at different times in different places in the old days and agree with you. Johns kevlar strung banjo wheel also let you know he was coming up on you, FAST. With Tinker he would climb the steepest stuff in his big chainring and still have enough breath to carry on a conversation. And Ned, well he was just the legend, he never seemed to breath hard anytime.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Received this photo as a gift from a friend.

Never saw a photo or magazine pic of a Merlin Raleigh JT Sig with blue decals in downhill configuration.

Note the Revolver crank (pushed through a set of 6903s?), massive blue spider and 62 (?) tooth ring along with tensioner and guides.

Cool!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

And the pushed back saddle. Rad bike.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Mammoth. 90-91?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

jeff said:


> Mammoth. 90-91?


I'm thinking closer to the end of '92 when he switched to "blue" parts and decals and then to Litespeed lugged/rear triangle bikes.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Mammoth was usually June July if I remember right. Snow was an obstacle at times.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

i'm saying 93...just cos... great pic


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

92 was the only year Tomac was sponsored by rockshox & rode mag20s consistently that year. (although if you look back through this thread he had rockshox on the raleigh signature at other dates, perhaps for pre-sponsorship purposes). he won the worlds in 91 & used the world champ stripes/signature on his disk drives in 92. I dont believe the worlds decals were used again after 92 season.

regardless of exact dates & timeline, damn cool bike.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

From 1992 VeloNews Official World Cup Guide:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> For Fillet-brazed:
> 
> View attachment 884114


Somehow just saw this. Cool. I still vaguely remember a photo of the Jeep being dug out with a shovel...

Sure aren't many pictures of the '88 bike. And what's up with all the early photos turning into links that need to be individually clicked on?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

From a German website:

1989








1991








1995(?)


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I was going through thousands of outtakes from the '80s, looking for any cool images for my book. I found a box labeled "Durango '87." In it there was this photo of Johnny, not good enough to be sent to any magazines, so it sat in a drawer for 27 years.









Bonus: During the same treasure hunt I found this previously unpublished photo of Bob Weir of the Grateful Dead, taking a break on a ride we took in 1991.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

More scans from Durango '87 please


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Man that picture of Weir is sweet...... being an old head myself that is awesome!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> I was going through thousands of outtakes from the '80s, looking for any cool images for my book. I found a box labeled "Durango '87." In it there was this photo of Johnny, not good enough to be sent to any magazines, so it sat in a drawer for 27 years.
> 
> View attachment 900686


Thanks CK! There are really hardly any pictures of that bike! Did you have any more?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thanks CK! There are really hardly any pictures of that bike! Did you have any more?


The reason there are so few photos of that bike is that it didn't survive the race.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> I was going through thousands of outtakes from the '80s, looking for any cool images for my book. I found a box labeled "Durango '87." In it there was this photo of Johnny, not good enough to be sent to any magazines, so it sat in a drawer for 27 years.


Wow! That is fantastic. Thank you so much for posting that picture.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> The reason there are so few photos of that bike is that it didn't survive the race.


Wasn't that '86 when that frame broke?


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

Mountain biking with Bob Weir...to cool.
I hope you talk about rides awith Bob in your book Ck.
Thanks for sharing those pics.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Wasn't that '86 when that frame broke?


Yup. He was 2nd in 87


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Yup. He was 2nd in 87


Yeah, memory is slightly foggy, but he broke a production Mongoose frame if I recall in '86 and then the next year had a custom frame made by Fat Chance to hopefully avoid any future frame "mishaps".


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Youtube


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool video!!!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Winning Magazine:


----------



## schwangster (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice toe straps!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Winning Magazine:
> 
> View attachment 901678


Great shot. That was the unofficial (pre-UCI) 1989 European world championships. Loved that bike.

Cool video up there, Ameybrook!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I thought Myrah was 89 "world" champion?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> I thought Myrah was 89 "world" champion?


in '89 before the UCI came into play there was a "world championship" held in the US which Myrah won and then one held in Europe which Tomac won.

Now you have me questioning that pic. I could be wrong on that being the European World Champs, but that's what first came to mind when I saw it. I guess it could be just a World Cup.


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi, nope, 

as far as I remember that was a "World Champs" race near Spa-Francorchamps - to people into motorsports that may ring a bell


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Michael Staab said:


> Hi, nope,
> 
> as far as I remember that was a "World Champs" race near Spa-Francorchamps - to people into motorsports that may ring a bell


Ok, cool. My memory is still somewhat functioning.  Spa, Belgium right?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Never saw this one before and particularly cool for the "regular guy" snapping an "off the cuff" kind of picture.

Noted to be practice ride Strathpeffer, Scotland Grundig, 1992









Instagram photo by @beerandbicycle (beerandbicycle) | Iconosquare


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Interesting use of M730 crank when he had Revolvers and M900 from which to chose by then.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Helmet makes it '92.

As far as cranks go, I know there was at least one race where he used Revolvers with the Merlin-built bike and its pressed-in BB but most of the time he used M900 cranks until he switched to the Litespeed-built frames and their threaded BB.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

What you expect from a B-model bike.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Ah, ok. Good point on the BB


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A couple of JT with his all Ti Raleigh in Australia:








John Tomac at Sydney Opera House - Sydney Cyclist








John Tomac in Sydney, 1992 - Sydney Cyclist


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Interesting use of M730 crank when he had Revolvers and M900 from which to chose by then.


Could be M900 cranks with black rings...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> A couple of JT with his all Ti Raleigh in Australia:


Nice find with those pics!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

October 1991 Mountain &City Biking


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Always fun to pick out the little changes along the way.

So DB Manitou fork, still has M730 XT cranks, M735 brifters, but M900 brakes, blue TDD.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

It's almost Darwinian ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> October 1991 Mountain &City Biking
> 
> View attachment 920531


Love that pic. I think early in 1991 the super rad, prototype M900 stuff was trickling in and the M730 stuff trickling out. Pretty sure that photo is in Big Bear which was the first National of the season.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

From same issue of M&CB (and is probably somewhere earlier in this thread)


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

this thread always delivers.

Also Nike should reissue the poohbah (i'm sure I've said it before, and i'l liekly say it again)...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Il Ciocco 1991, courtesy of Allesando Panuello


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

August 1992 MBA


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

narrow handlebars.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> August 1992 MBA


From very early in the '91 season with the XT still on there.

Colker, I think he's got his hands slid in a bit to mimic road bar tops.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> From very early in the '91 season with the XT still on there.


So did he go to flat bars, and then back to drops, and then back to straight bars all in one season?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks, Doc! Loving all the scans and pictures.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

ameybrook said:


> So did he go to flat bars, and then back to drops, and then back to straight bars all in one season?


I think 90 was the only year that he used the drops at the "request" of his road team, motorola. they didn't want him to change position to much from his roadie duties. Even used them for the downhill race at the worlds in Durango.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

joeduda said:


> I think 90 was the only year that he used the drops at the "request" of his road team, motorola. they didn't want him to change position to much from his roadie duties. Even used them for the downhill race at the worlds in Durango.


Pretty sure the MTB drops was his and his coach's idea, but Fillet-Brazed or CCMDoc would correct me.

Here is in 91 on drops.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

He only did the one race in France for the 1991 season on drop bars with the Ti/Carbon Raleigh (in Ameybrook's post above) and still running the blue Tension Disk.
With the switch to flat bars, the bar ends have the same blue/green bar tape, now with the clear Tension Disk Pro. I guess its Mammoth where he's missing the number plate up front?


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

ameybrook said:


> Pretty sure the MTB drops was his and his coach's idea, but Fillet-Brazed or CCMDoc would correct me.
> 
> Here is in 91 on drops.


Well ya got me there, I thought he was done with the drops after the worlds that year.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I take it back...more than one race on the Raleigh with drops...


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Is that an sti right lever with bar end shifter for the front? Brake levers look different.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Yup. Shimano didn't have a road STI that could shift a triple yet.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I take it back...more than one race on the Raleigh with drops...


Hmmm. I had heard it was only one race as well and one in Europe like you say. So, I guess it was at least two. XTR brakes and front hub on the number 6 bike and XT on the other...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> So did he go to flat bars, and then back to drops, and then back to straight bars all in one season?


The drop bars were on a bike set up for Europe and if I recall one that was kept there... He didn't want to bother with switching it back over...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Lot of photos from that french WC


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So what event was the #6 plate with the drop set up?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Thanks, Doc! Loving all the scans and pictures.


My pleasure.

And for those who like it in French, from Cyclisme November 1989:


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

The fork!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 923153


Riff Raff from the Rocky Horror Show!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Probably posted somewhere earlier in this thread but worth a re-look:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

To get Colker back in better spirits:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Go Johnny!!!!!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I stole this from Hunter Cycles who stole it from the bathroom wall at Fresh Air Bicycles.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I stole this from Hunter Cycles who stole it from the bathroom wall at Fresh Air Bicycles.


Nice!

Cool bike - but then they all are ...


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I stole this from Hunter Cycles who stole it from the bathroom wall at Fresh Air Bicycles.


Ok experts...tell me all about that bike.

Having a hard time ignoring the guy in the purple lycra, (Ping, is that you, lol).

Steve


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

custom built at Fat Chance.


----------



## Vijandi (Oct 18, 2014)

Milk Race 1989


----------



## Vijandi (Oct 18, 2014)

Giro d'Italia 1990


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Vijandi said:


> Milk Race 1989


Great pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Vijandi said:


> Milk Race 1989


Whats he doing on a carbon Allez? He steal it from Ned?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Whats he doing on a carbon Allez? He steal it from Ned?


That was the team bike for the Celestial Seasonings road team. Specialized made a big mistake never hiring him for the dirt.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

From various Mountain Bike Racing:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Mountain Bike Racing and Velo News:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

always with the good pics


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Yay for Magura hydro's!
Still got a front in a box somewhere.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> always with the good pics


Just trying to share the cool stuff as I find it.


----------



## singletrackmack (Oct 18, 2012)

Came across this earlier today while looking for some info on a bike in one of my old mtbing mags.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

From 1993 Mountain Bike magazine









I not seen this photo before (no idea where this frame might be but know the location of these forks):


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

1989








Early 1991








Early 1992


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

That second pic really catches the suffering.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd like to have both of these bikes ...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> I'd like to have both of these bikes ...
> 
> View attachment 952544


just do it! The P21 is doable.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> The P21 is doable.


True enough, FC.


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

huelse said:


> View attachment 954791


*Nice photo Huelse!*


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> *Nice photo Huelse!*


Cool photo! Anyone see Eli last night! So solid. Chip off the ol' block.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Anyone see Eli last night! So solid. Chip off the ol' block.


Haven't watched any motocross since selling my '93 CR250R - and not allowed to else I'm liable to buy another and get myself into even more trouble.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Haven't watched any motocross since selling my '93 CR250R - and not allowed to else I'm liable to buy another and get myself into even more trouble.


Ha! I had a '93 CR250 too! Loved that bike.

You should at least watch! Deep field this year and Eli looks like he could very well dominate.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Ha! I had a '93 CR250 too! Loved that bike.
> 
> You should at least watch! Deep field this year and Eli looks like he could very well dominate.


He did dominate at phoenix. Even Roczen admitted that Eli beat him straight up. And when RC says the field has got some work to do to have something for Eli you can take it to the bank. A chip off the old block indeed.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sure it's elsewhere in this thread and if so here it is again


----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)

1990 Worlds downhill race pic


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

From Spanish BIKE magazine:


----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)

I was in the attic last night hoping to find some vintage parts id forgotten about and came across this magazine from 89!!

A massive blast from the past but no vintage parts though.....


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Such a great pic of that fork


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Ah...I remember when i thought GRUNDIG was some euro acronym for something (like NORBA)...


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

some crappy photos from a newsletter, the Bent Rim Bugle, Michigan.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks for keeping this awesome thread alive guys!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Oohh that's a nice one DC!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> View attachment 992556


Watermarking others' photos. 

I've seen that one somewhere. Winning magazine?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 992525
> 
> View attachment 992526


Nice Doc. Haven't ever seen that top one! Looks like Mt Snow, Vermont.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice Doc. Haven't ever seen that top one! Looks like Mt Snow, Vermont.


I think you're right! 
Always my favorite course.

Here's one from the other side of the country and a different year:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Watermarking others' photos.
> 
> I've seen that one somewhere. Winning magazine?


Yeah, that's weird, DC. Only mtbr gets to do that. :lol:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Bonzi!!!!


ccmdoc said:


> i think you're right!
> Always my favorite course.
> 
> Here's one from the other side of the country and a different year:
> ...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice Doc. Haven't ever seen that top one! Looks like Mt Snow, Vermont.


I think...not like it'd know, just I think, that its the Crested Butte criterium course from '91, well the top pic anyway.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

mik_git said:


> I think...not like it'd know, just I think, that its the Crested Butte criterium course from '91, well the top pic anyway.


Yes, that is CB.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Bigwheel said:


> Yes, that is CB.


What race I wonder?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Tomac


Always fun to timeline the bike changes. Top photo with a clear Tension Disk Pro and what looks to be a production Manitou 1, bottom photo on the blue Tension Disk and second gen DB Manitou.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

The Rockshox / Tioga fork in the skinsuit pic looks a little scary, like it will snap at the crown at any given moment.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Always fun to timeline the bike changes. Top photo with a clear Tension Disk Pro and what looks to be a production Manitou 1, bottom photo on the blue Tension Disk and second gen DB Manitou.


Man,
You have better eyes than I. 
What are the green bottle cages? I need a pair.



joeduda said:


> The Rockshox / Tioga fork in the skinsuit pic looks a little scary, like it will snap at the crown at any given moment.


Showa had a pretty good track record with forks - at least on motorcycles. They don't flex any more or less than other forks of the era but they do increase one's appreciation for Accutrax predictability


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> What race I wonder?


Crested Butte criterium race, 1991. Or some other race from that weekend... only reason I know is from watching the fat tyre journal about a zillion times way back when and the lap of the course with Rishi Grewal and the little snippets at the intro. - the very end of the clip with Rishi is that spot, it goes from concrete, little lip/jump to grass with red wooden barriers on the left.
At the time I thought there were so many cool bits, cool.. moves... i guess of bike handling. Still do now, nothing like the crazy stuff of today, but I still love that vid.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> What race I wonder?


What Mik Git said. 91' Crit part of FTBW sounds right. It was a stage race back then with a time trial over the Snodgrass trail starting from the Wa. gulch side, in town crit and a XC race. Ned actually ended up winning the overall in a dual with Rishi that played out in the XC after Ned flatted in the Crit. They just don't have races like they used too!


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> What are the green bottle cages? I need a pair.


Blackburn mtn cage. Blackburn still make the same bottle cages, but not in that same shade of green anymore.
clearer pic here: http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=92778
cages: Mountain Bicycle Bottle Cage - Blackburn Design


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Watermarking others' photos.
> 
> I've seen that one somewhere. Winning magazine?


I took a picture of a picture. 

But I don't use a copyright (c).


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Velo News "centerfold" July 20, 1992.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

So sweet!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rockychrysler said:


> Velo News "centerfold" July 20, 1992.


Oh man, I'm so glad someone scanned that one. I still have that centerfold, but it's all ripped. One of my favorite Tomac images.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

That might be my new favorite image.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

unstoppable.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Rumpfy said:


> Oh man, I'm so glad someone scanned that one. I still have that centerfold, but it's all ripped. One of my favorite Tomac images.


full size original scan (2723x3632) is on my flickr

__
https://flic.kr/p/18273209689


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice! Thank you Sir.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

one more from November 1990 MbA (regrets if it's been posted before... will admit i have not looked at each of the 835 posts in this thread).


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Another great photo. 
Thanks!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

November '86 MBA


----------



## ti_pin_man (Apr 27, 2004)

*Does anybody know who took this great shot?*

Does anybody know who took this great shot?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ti_pin_man said:


> Does anybody know who took this great shot?
> 
> View attachment 1001710


You might try contacting Zapata Espinoza since he asks about the same photo here:

Road Bike Action | Being There: Itay's ExpoBici, Part 1


----------



## ti_pin_man (Apr 27, 2004)

cheers fella, I'll try and send him a message. Thx for the link. I basically want to use it for a black and white Tee shirt. Small run, not for profit, only for fun.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Blue-decal Merlin Raleigh, cool jersey and helmet


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Blue-decal Merlin Raleigh, cool jersey and helmet


Sweeeet. Pre-92 season product shots?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

must be post 92 season yeah? Because of Time shoes...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Have never seen this poster before.

Would love to find one for myself.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Have never seen this poster before.
> 
> Would love to find one for myself.


Cool! Same run as VeloNews image.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Gooo Tinker!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Damn, Doc! That is a great photo!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

NordieBoy said:


> Gooo Tinker!


He stands out in every photo ever taken with him in it. I love that he and Ned and others still race and look so fit and trim TODAY - supposedly decades from their primes. Arguably, not.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*World cup at Silverstar mtn*

here is another similar shitty scan of a vintage bc racing booklet. I am trying to hunt the owner of the the shot because he has 2 other better ones on slide film. The first lap had all three Tinker/Tomac/Ned in the air in different styles side by side in the same spot. Looking back it is the best mtb racing photo I have ever seen. Not sure who won that race but I remember Tinker when out for a pre ride the day before and got lost on the other side of Silverstar and they had to send search and rescue after dark to guide back. Still ripped it the next day. ha ha


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rismtb said:


> here is another similar shitty scan of a vintage bc racing booklet. I am trying to hunt the owner of the the shot because he has 2 other better ones on slide film. The first lap had all three Tinker/Tomac/Ned in the air in different styles side by side in the same spot. Looking back it is the best mtb racing photo I have ever seen. Not sure who won that race but I remember Tinker when out for a pre ride the day before and got lost on the other side of Silverstar and they had to send search and rescue after dark to guide back. Still ripped it the next day. ha ha


Love it!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rismtb said:


> here is another similar shitty scan of a vintage bc racing booklet. I am trying to hunt the owner of the the shot because he has 2 other better ones on slide film. The first lap had all three Tinker/Tomac/Ned in the air in different styles side by side in the same spot. Looking back it is the best mtb racing photo I have ever seen. Not sure who won that race but I remember Tinker when out for a pre ride the day before and got lost on the other side of Silverstar and they had to send search and rescue after dark to guide back. Still ripped it the next day. ha ha


Great photo!!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)

CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 1017054


Thats the top of the pipeline descent at the Plymouth world cup in Devon UK.

Im sure most of the riders said of that course it was one of the better courses during the world cup season for all the single track on the Devon moors and the bombhole sections.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

WILLBOY said:


> Thats the top of the pipeline descent at the Plymouth world cup in Devon UK.
> 
> Im sure most of the riders said of that course it was one of the better courses during the world cup season for all the single track on the Devon moors and the bombhole sections.


Do you have any photos of Tomac (or other Pros) on that course?
Always great to see new old pics.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rismtb said:


> here is another similar shitty scan of a vintage bc racing booklet. I am trying to hunt the owner of the the shot because he has 2 other better ones on slide film. The first lap had all three Tinker/Tomac/Ned in the air in different styles side by side in the same spot. Looking back it is the best mtb racing photo I have ever seen. Not sure who won that race but I remember Tinker when out for a pre ride the day before and got lost on the other side of Silverstar and they had to send search and rescue after dark to guide back. Still ripped it the next day. ha ha


Would love to see those other photos. That's a rad shot. Ned with a Judy SL and not a Judy based FSX....interesting.


----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)

Plymouth again so the same course in maybe 95??

Not sure if these have been uploaded before but never hurts i guess.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice! thanks for posting.

who's the Scott rider? I like his bike too.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

yes it's in the inbox but as with all things west coast it may take a while


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

WILLBOY said:


> Plymouth again so the same course in maybe 95??
> 
> Not sure if these have been uploaded before but never hurts i guess.


Love these. I think the Scott rider is Gary Foord? (sp?) That last one of JT is rad and classic Tomac.

Some neat 1991 footage here (Tomac still on drop bars):


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Yep that last pic is just the reason you gotta love Tomac


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mik_git said:


> Yep that last pic is just the reason you gotta love Tomac


Plus he's hot.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Dunno if id' go there...but hell yeah!


----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)

What about this one.


----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Will is on a roll !!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

WILLBOY said:


> What about this one.


Hmmm...did anybody know for sure if those fork legs are maroon or mauve or eggplant?

well done on the scans and pictures, Willboy! thanks!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Ameybrook may have posted this earlier given his Yeti proclivities and if so, well here it is again ...


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

What a leg shaving novice!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

This one is probably already on here, sorry for repost if it is. Have two of these bikes in various stages of restoration, one bought new in 88. Resto mod for that one to ride and slowly gathering parts to original the other that is too small for me.

Looking for a pair of black rm20 rims if anyone knows of any, thanks.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Grundig Finals in Berlin 1991


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Ultimate prototype!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

chefmiguel said:


> Ultimate prototype!


Wonder what happened to it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Probably some dupes in here.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Those are some of my favorites!
Thanks Rumpfy


----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)

These are fantastic, courtesy of Mike Davis.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent Will!!!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

And from the June 1987 NORBA News:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Loooots of cool bikes in that pic. Thanks for sharing PY!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Tomac riding the C-26 before the Worlds in Durango.










And some Mongoose stuff.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Tomac riding the C-26 before the Worlds in Durango.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Mr. Rumpfy.
I was beginning to wonder if you lost that lovin feeling for the Tomes.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Thank you Mr. Rumpfy.
> I was beginning to wonder if you lost that lovin feeling for the Tomes.


No Sir!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Posted by Justin Shepard (#12 in the photo)on BMX forum in 2006


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Posted by Justin Shepard (#12 in the photo)on BMX forum in 2006
> 
> View attachment 1054603


You sure he's not #10?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> You sure he's not #10?


I think he meant the guy who posted the pic is #12...Tomac is #10 for sure.

I'd like to do a JT BMX build, but the 24" he raced set up as an MTB...big $ though.

Steve

Steve


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

eastcoaststeve said:


> I think he meant the guy who posted the pic is #12...Tomac is #10 for sure.
> Steve


Right on ECS.

F-B
Hope you're coming to Keyesville this year. 
Big crowd of VRCers.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

For the thread.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!!!

Damn. The keyesville bikes were so awesome this year.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> For the thread.


My very most favorite in the whole world!
I didn't dare throw a leg over it as I would have made for the hills ne'er to return.


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

I have some jerseys of his that I bought at a Durango yardsale he had in early 90s. I fail at posting pics from my phone, probably better if I just say I'm uncomfortable posting fan boy parefenalia and keeping quiet that I didn't wash his tights before using them. Guess I can brag that I cornhole his chamois skid mark.
Seriously, happy to trade Jerseys for a 1", 26" ridjid fork that can fit 3+" tires.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Turd said:


> Seriously, happy to trade Jerseys for a 1", 26" ridjid fork that can fit 3+" tires.


Might be able to help you there. 
PM sent.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Might be able to help you there.
> PM sent.


Dang it...well played. Dibs on sloppy seconds (thirds?).


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

Just two Giant jerseys from his yardsale.
This brought back memories of barracuda selling steel yeti made frames for $50 when they started to fold. Should have bought one but I was just a FLC burnout at the time.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

wow vintage Tomac poo. So big decision would be would be do you display them inside or out?


----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## Turd (Jul 21, 2005)

Just from his yardsale. I bought them to ride in 93/94? and then sat around for years and now I ride in them again because I don't want to shop for clothing.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Way cool. The Raleigh jersey with the World Champ stripes on the collar. Might be a photo out there of him riding with the cut sleeves.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Oct '94 Mountain Bike:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

The FS bike in action as stated in the caption. 94 Iron Horse.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Ameybrook!
Cool.
I know where that fork resides but wonder what happened to the frame.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah, I know where two of those things are locally. One is on someone's beater commuter


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow I never knew bout that Raleigh FS bike, or that Tomac raced it!

So why did Tomac leave Raleigh? Was it a "I want loads of money", "we can't afford all this" or "Giant will pay me mega $$$".

I also assume he got the shift from Giant for riding the Intense...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

ameybrook said:


> Yeah, I know where two of those things are locally. One is on someone's beater commuter


Hmm, would like to have one of those ...



mik_git said:


> Wow I never knew bout that Raleigh FS bike, or that Tomac raced it!
> 
> So why did Tomac leave Raleigh? Was it a "I want loads of money", "we can't afford all this" or "Giant will pay me mega $$$".
> 
> I also assume he got the shift from Giant for riding the Intense...


The story is/was Raleigh wanted to get out of the racing business and focus on a broader audience. Translation - less out, more in.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

^Ha how'd that work for them...?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Newly arrived:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)

Never seen this before.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good thread bump!


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Tomac Poster Picture*

One of my oldest biking buddies from the first shop I worked in back in the day brought this gem in for me to hang in my current shop. It was a Pearl Izumi poster we had hanging in that original shop back in the day. When the shop closed in 1997/8, he snagged a bunch of the display stuff and stashed it in his folks basement. Doing some cleaning he came accross the treasure trove and miraculously this poster survived unscathed. As you can see from the bike boxes behind it, this thing is huge and printed on very thick glossy photo paper. I am super stoked!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

apat13 said:


> One of my oldest biking buddies from the first shop I worked in back in the day brought this gem in for me to hang in my current shop. It was a Pearl Izumi poster we had hanging in that original shop back in the day. When the shop closed in 1997/8, he snagged a bunch of the display stuff and stashed it in his folks basement. Doing some cleaning he came accross the treasure trove and miraculously this poster survived unscathed. As you can see from the bike boxes behind it, this thing is huge and printed on very thick glossy photo paper. I am super stoked!


That is an AWESOME poster!!
Never saw that and will have to add it to my list of "wants".

Good on him for saving it and on you for putting it up.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Gotta love him climbing in the big ring too! (Although I expect the photographer might have been leaning a little to the right to make it look steeper)


----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)

1993 Hunter World Cup.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

WILLBOY said:


> 1993 Hunter World Cup.
> 
> View attachment 1099763


Nice!
I have that skinsuit


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Nice!
> I have that skinsuit


Any pics of you in it?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Just look in the next month Victor's Secret under the heading of "Fitting 2 pounds of **** in a 1 pound bag."


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thread bump!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Whats not to like about his thread


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I love getting Christmas gifts for days after Christmas!
Thanks for the bump and for the cool and new photos.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone knows the width on Tomac's handlebars, 22 or 23in?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Is your Colkervision failing!?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Is your Colkervision failing!?


I would bet on 22in..


----------



## harriman99_123 (Feb 23, 2009)

mik_git said:


> must be post 92 season yeah? Because of Time shoes...


it's actually pre 93 season yip


----------



## harriman99_123 (Feb 23, 2009)

WILLBOY said:


> Thats the top of the pipeline descent at the Plymouth world cup in Devon UK.
> 
> Im sure most of the riders said of that course it was one of the better courses during the world cup season for all the single track on the Devon moors and the bombhole sections.


its actually isola de elba in italy dude 
not the pipeline although it looks similar


----------



## harriman99_123 (Feb 23, 2009)

WILLBOY said:


> Plymouth again so the same course in maybe 95??
> plymouth 93 . i was there  one pic is the pipeline and the other is the fast decent back to the arena with the doubles you hit st about 35 mph tomac was the only rider clearing them
> Not sure if these have been uploaded before but never hurts i guess.


bad ass


----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)

Love this one and from an old mba I have at home.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

WILLBOY said:


> Love this one and from an old mba I have at home.
> 
> View attachment 1129303


Never saw that one before.

Very cool!


----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)

CCMDoc said:


> Never saw that one before.
> 
> Very cool!


John rocking a Colnago!!!

Can't see what Mike Kloser has and guessing Ned has a Sirrus maybe?!!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Slightly OT but hoping to catch up with JT and clan at MetLife Stadium Supercross on April 29th.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Hopefully Eli will have the red plate by then! Inching closer to that Championship every week..........


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Slightly OT but hoping to catch up with JT and clan at MetLife Stadium Supercross on April 29th.


If you do, say Hi from OZ for me.


----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)

mik_git said:


> If you do, say Hi from OZ for me.


And possibly his autograph!!!??


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> If you do, say Hi from OZ for me.


If the opportunity presents itself (translation: I don't get arrested for stalking), will do.



WILLBOY said:


> And possibly his autograph!!!??


I'll probably wear one of these or maybe one with yellow (maybe when he was with Giant) and if I catch up with him, get it autographed.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A good place for this I suppose.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah, that's alright


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## WILLBOY (Feb 21, 2009)

I love this one.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

the thread that keeps on giving


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Yay Tomac thread revival! And it's good to see all the Photobucket photos reinstated.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Sooooooo close but just not there ...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

A roll of the dice and be known as:

"Rolling Thunder!!!"
Or
"Snap, Crackle and Pop"

That's the magic of the Tioga Tension Disc


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

The Tomac Family's own vintage.
Actually quite delicious.


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

That's cool, must be upstate NY near Saratoga lake or Seneca lake? Oh, Eric R blew up Tioga tension wheel yesterday at the Marin fat tire classic, it was a blast as always, but not so much for that poor wheel. Dig it


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thank gawd this thread is still alive!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Thank gawd this thread is still alive!


Alright, alright ...
I'll put some new pics here for you.
Sheesh ...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh wow, those a great shots!
Where are the #9 ones from?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> Oh wow, those a great shots!
> Where are the #9 ones from?


Manosque 1991 Grundig World Cup


----------



## mtbgtr (Feb 3, 2014)

I have that Manitou fork- still - cool pics


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

*A very young Johnny T*

In the BMX days


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

joeduda said:


> In the BMX days


Niiiiice!!!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

joeduda said:


> In the BMX days


Young buck looks like he is just starting a can can


----------



## Retro Dude (Jun 7, 2010)

*Not sure if this has been posted previously...*

Not sure if this has been posted previously...


----------



## Owosso (Mar 27, 2015)

joeduda said:


> In the BMX days


Yo Joe - where did you happen to find that pic?


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Owosso said:


> Yo Joe - where did you happen to find that pic?


one of my buddies sent it to me, was in the archives from House of Wheels.


----------



## Owosso (Mar 27, 2015)

joeduda said:


> one of my buddies sent it to me, was in the archives from House of Wheels.


Ahhh... Gotcha!
I basically grew up in that bike shop (with JT).
I only ask because I'm very familiar with that photo (I was probably up-next to hit that jump, lol). I probably have some other photos from this day in a shoebox somewhere.


----------



## Owosso (Mar 27, 2015)

One-footer.
Classic JT style (complete with "turtle" face)!


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Owosso said:


> Ahhh... Gotcha!
> I basically grew up in that bike shop (with JT).
> I only ask because I'm very familiar with that photo (I was probably up-next to hit that jump, lol). I probably have some other photos from this day in a shoebox somewhere.


ya, i think i know who you are, but can't remember your name for the life of me (too much chemo destroyed my memory) i've rode mtn bikes with you way back, late 80's, early 90's, i had the tomac signature mongoose. You still riding?


----------



## Owosso (Mar 27, 2015)

joeduda said:


> ya, i think i know who you are, but can't remember your name for the life of me (too much chemo destroyed my memory) i've rode mtn bikes with you way back, late 80's, early 90's, i had the tomac signature mongoose. You still riding?


Absolutely still riding!
I live here in the Front Range (Colorado) and ride almost every day.
I raced BMX through college and DH, Slalom and 4-Cross after (CO local stuff mostly).
JT obviously went on to have a "much better" cycling career than I did! :thumbsup:


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Owosso said:


> Absolutely still riding!
> I live here in the Front Range (Colorado) and ride almost every day.
> I raced BMX through college and DH, Slalom and 4-Cross after (CO local stuff mostly).
> JT obviously went on to have a "much better" cycling career than I did! :thumbsup:


good deal, I still ride pretty much every day too, just moved back to Owosso so your riding is better than mine! My brother lives in Parker and my nephew and his wife just moved to Fruita so i head out there each summer for some good rides.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## kingroon (May 10, 2006)

Throwback Thursday: Vintage John Tomac Footage From the Early 90s

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/throwback-thursday-vintage-john-tomac-footage-from-the-early-90s.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I just posted on my blog this story I wrote about John for a UK magazine in 1989. It included a lot of my photos of JT.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Some may be Re-posts but what the hey


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Another 1991 Mountain Bike World Championship from Il Ciocco


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> View attachment 1341453


Nice bar end fest. Still don´t know why we got rid of them.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Can't reach em on an 800mm bar, it's like a Jesus Christ pose on one already without the extensions! They also became a lot less useful when people switched from climbing to shuttling.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Great pictures. His attack position on the bike always look so powerfull.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Always on the attack!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Yet ANOTHER 1991 Il Ciocco World Championship video


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Had to post this again

1992 Mount Snow

Mount Snow 1991 Tomac flies through the woods


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Had to post this again
> 
> 1992 Mount Snow
> 
> Mount Snow 1991 Tomac flies through the woods


That is a cool video. Thanks for sharing. The bikes, the positions, the course. So early days.

Imagine if a course had to run up an access road at a ski resort like this one in our current era.

Tioga disc for the rumbling win.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks Doc for keeping this thread alive


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Downhill event 1991 World Mountain Bike Championship, Lucca (Il Ciocco)Italy


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Mountain Bike World Championship 1992 Bromont, Quebec


----------



## Gilarider (Jul 13, 2009)

I want to watch Tomac at the winter x games again, anybody know where there is footage?

I recall him hitting a triple, or quad, over everyone's head who was doubling and crashing his brains out. I hope that really happened, I need to see again.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Gilarider said:


> I want to watch Tomac at the winter x games again, anybody know where there is footage?
> 
> I recall him hitting a triple, or quad, over everyone's head who was doubling and crashing his brains out. I hope that really happened, I need to see again.


Any large jump would just shatter that Tioga disc?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

NordieBoy said:


> Any large jump would just shatter that Tioga disc?


Although limited to about 50 hours of riding time, I've never known one to shatter off of any jump.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> Although limited to about 50 hours of riding time, I've never known one to shatter off of any jump.


A triple or a quad would probably do it though...


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

Long time lurker to this mega thread; first time posting. Recently got a load of old magazines and been slowly perusing through them for mainly Yeti and Tomac content for my man cave.

I don't think these two have been posted before. Lots of broken links/vanished photos from way back in the dark ages of this thread so won't hurt to have them here again I'm sure.

This from Mountain Bike Guide (where JT is also on cover in black skinsuit riding a Giant); Photo is from Grundig WC, Plymouth, England, 1994.









This from MBA. I think June 92 using this Worlds 1990 photo in a discussion piece about JT. Don't think I've ever seen this Worlds photo before seeing in the mag. I've only put my name on it as I did some photoshop work to clean up the scan and it'll be great to see if it resurfaces elsewhere in years from now (assuming nobody edits off my @ name!).


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Great photos, Regan, thanks for posting them and keeping this truly GREAT thread alive.


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy to contribute Doc. Have a couple more to post later.


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

This is a scan of the Tomes on the Mountain Bike Guide magazine 1995, riding the Giant and wearing that skinsuit! Ful- face Bell helmet painted by Troy Lee Designs and Oakley moto goggles just scream "Tomac attack mode"!

Not sure of location/event but reckon one of first 95 season NORBA races due to publication date.

This has been painstakingly cleaned up in Photoshop and rendered at a ridiculously huge size from a 1200dpi scan - so it'll open superdupersized if you click on it (yet still downsized to max upload limit of 20MB!). Enjoy.


----------



## Shredman (Jan 16, 2004)

Found this today while looking through some old scrapbooks. 1992 World Cup from Hunter Mountain, NY


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

Another scan from MBG 1995 with a bio on JT.


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

R


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

Another from MBG 1995


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

Ever the professional. Tomac on autograph duties with Giant. Scanned from MBG 1995. Looks like Ned's already signed that shirt bfore Johnny got handed it.









Here's the full page of the above image. I decided not to crop out the bio piece featuring The Queen (JF).


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

Tomac in lederhosen with HB!


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I found my Tomac picture!
I think it was 1993? , and as a young college student I thought I'd make the quick 6 hour drive down to see the races. I stayed the day, took some pics, it rained all the way back that evening, and I was lucky to get home alive. 
Good times.
















Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

@davez26 1995 on Giant. Cool pic! Love that ad too. 😎


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Wide bars! Awesome pic

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

From Mountain Biker magazine 1989. Mongoose.


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

1992 Tioga T-Bone / DL bars ad featuring Raleigh with Mag20 & TIOGA decals,







no bar ends.


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

Bell Image ad 1991. Raleigh featuring full JT sticker kit.


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

TWINLAB fuel ad. 1992.


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

Not sure from whom/where I nicked this. Found in in my TOMAC files.

My file says "Bloomington, IN, 1993" but not 100% sure.


----------



## regan_ev (Jun 17, 2018)

Tomac & Gregorio all smiles.

Black Tioga stem, clear shock boots, still using fork brace with canti hanger even though on Maguras,

Love that JT signature Pearl Izumi vest!

Photo by Mark Dawson.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

regan_ev said:


> Not sure from whom/where I nicked this. Found in in my TOMAC files.


Those side knobs!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## MotomanDan (1 mo ago)

I used to race against this guy and early on I could pass him. Then he would pass me back and I had nothing left to attempt to overtake him again. Another race I followed his ass across the finish.


----------

